# Ears Up?????? Photos



## Vinnie

Would any of our members be interested in posting some photos of their GSD puppies with ears before and after (and maybe in-between) the standing process for me to feature in this section for our members/viewers who maybe questioning if their puppy's ears are going to stand or not? I think it would be helpful if those of us who have already experienced the puppy ear stages could share. Sometimes it’s easier for others to understand and be patient when they can see pictures from others who have gone through it. I’ll be posting some of my Scooby to this thread but I’d like a variety if possible.

If you are interested, go ahead and post them here. Thank you.


----------



## djpohn

Here are pictures of Rainer's ears:

Here he is the day I brought him home - a couple day before he turned 8 weeks









Still down at 9 weeks:









Coming up at 10 weeks:









Ears up at 3 months:









One week before I turned 4 months:









Ear down at 4 months - "I'm teething"









Back up 3 weeks later at almost 5 months:









Here he is at 9 months - still standing!


----------



## sheplover04

I feel so much better after seeing the photos of other shepherds with their ears half up, half down...I have two shepherds, "Voodoo," who is 14 months old and "Chopper," who is just 3 1/2 months old and have been going crazy about Chopper's ears.
Voodoo has one that never did stand up properly and I wanted so badly for Chopper's to stand. Voodoo's mother's ear does the same and I have since been advised that is a trait that will be passed on.
Chopper's breeder, however, has told me none of his pups have ever NOT put up their ears, so I am hoping his one "floppy" will still rise.
It does here and there but not on a regular basis. 
(Both dogs are AKC)
The breeder advised me to feed Chopper yogurt to help give him more cartilage and although it sounds crazy, when he eats the stuff, the ear does seem to stand better!
What about taping? Who can do it? Does it work?
He is such a gorgeous dog, as is Voodoo, but the ear-thing really detracts from their looks.
I'm new to the site so hope this is not too long or involved. 
Thanks


----------



## Vinnie

Hi sheplover04 and welcome to our board. 
I hope you don't mind if I started you a thread of your own here ----> Voodoo's Ears. 
I just don't want your questions to be overlooked and I think you might get a larger response if it's in it's own thread.


----------



## Miyah'sMa

Reno at 9 1/2 weeks:










Do you think his ears are "BEHIND". I look at some of the other photos, and the other pups ears are up or are real close to being up at 9 or 10 weeks. Now I am worried.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/429.gif


----------



## mamacougar

This is Thunder, my 3.5 month old pound puppy. He is ALL about the ears! lol Jan


----------



## agilegsds

I've previously posted about all the "up and downs" we've had with Cooper. Rio, his littermate, was the exact opposite. His ears were up by 6 weeks and stayed up.

Rio at 6 weeks - very small "bat" ears.









At 9 weeks you can see how much his ears have grown.


----------



## kixsmom

Couple more of Gus taken today, he's 9 weeks today. I think we're starting to get liftoff! Good advice Nicole, I think that extra calcium early on could be a big plus -- your guy is gorgeous with those big ears, and I love how much the coloring changes. I love this puppy stage, but I'm also anxious to see how he's going to turn out! BTW, couple more pics of Gus and his big brother Gizmo in the Pictures section.


----------



## Vinnie

Hey guys the pictures are great. Do you think we could keep this thread just for the ears pictures? I'm afraid your questions and/or advise will get lost in this thread. Could we start a new thread in this forum for your questions and advise? Please - Thanks. 

_remainder edited by Vinnie due to no photos_


----------



## GSDLoverII

Kaiser's before and after /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/elkgrin.gif








This is his version on E.T. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Guest

i posted this on the other ears thread.....but didnt want anyone to miss out on a laugh!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jester.gif
this is "tabitha" at 4 weeks.......(tabs are what we call ears in derbyshire UK, where i live!!) geddit?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rotflmao.gif


----------



## xander

Here is the timeline so far for my Xander...

Here he is at 9 weeks when I got him









I was unable to get a 10 and 11 week photo since he was hospitalized during those weeks.

Here he is at 12 weeks









Here he is at 13 weeks
















Here he is at 14 weeks

















Here he is current at 15 weeks... 























He is growing up so fast


----------



## Vinnie

* <font color="#666666">Just a friendly reminder that this thread is intended for "Ears Up????" photos ONLY (no comments please) to help encourage those members of ours who are new to this area of GSD ownership. Seeing pictures of the different stages of GSD ear development can help answer a lot of questions and help the owner know what to watch for in their own puppy thus helping to calm their worries. 

Due to the size and loading time of this thread, all other posts and posts with broken photo links (showing as red Xs) will be removed or redirected. If people have questions on GSD ears, they should start a new thread where the questions/comments can be discussed properly and are not at risk of being removed. 

Thank you for your cooperation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hello.gif </font>*


----------



## khurley

Here's Chyna at 15 weeks, ears not quite upright (she's the one with the wrinkle nose)








And again one week later, ears a lot straighter








Notice Asia, at 6 months, still has floppy ears


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Ultro at his breeder's at 9 or 10 weeks old:








Ultro at 16 weeks:








Ultro now at 18 weeks, still teething (notice how that one ear flips backwards /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/shrug.gif):


----------



## Kaisersmom

Here is Kaiser at 9 weeks








And now at 12 weeks. His ears just seemed to pop up overnight. Now yesterday he has both ears up and most of time they are straight.


----------



## mjbgsd

Cody at 12weeks
[image]







[/image]


----------



## serendipity

Here's Kodiaks progression.. =)

At 12 weeks..









At 4 months









At 5 months









Here's the 1st time they both stood up completely, for about a day









Here's 6 months(They have been up since then)...









And here he is at 10 months


----------



## Angelia

Miss Faelyn at 6 weeks







Faelyn at 8 1/2 weeks







10 weeks







at 12 weeks.


----------



## Lisa

This is my pup at 4 weeks old- I gave EsterC to his mother throughout her pregnancy. Once he became 12 weeks I started him on 500mgs of EsterC
two times a week. The whole litters ears were up at 4 weeks and stayed up. I really think EsterC is helpful- it works for me!!!
[image]







[/image] 

"Razor"


----------



## Lisa

[image]http://







[/image] 

I changed my avatar to the pups Sire.
Here's the pic of "Seffe" at 7 weeks- Razors' sister.


----------



## Vanessa_73

Here is Isana at 7 weeks (still at the breeders) and her ears were straight up! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/multiblob.gif [image]







[/image]


----------



## MaddysMom

This is Maddison at 7 weeks










1 week later



















They have been up since she was 8 weeks but have recently been very floppy. I think she is teething!


----------



## Unbridled Brunette

**We did have to tape his ears and, in the end, he still has one weak ear that will lean against the other if he is tired of relaxed. It will also occasionally flop over--so will the other one if he is pouting or upset. But his ears are both up perfectly for about 80--90% of the time.


----------



## Kendra

Tessa's ears are finally up at 16 weeks. They have been up for 2 weeks straight! Here are some pics of the stages they went through.

Tessa at about 8 weeks old...totally down:










And still at 9 weeks:










Tessa at about 12 weeks old...they were raising up a bit:










Kinda floppy, but showing promise...











Tessa at 16 weeks...standing tall (and HUGE)!










And from the side...


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Well, when I first posted, Ultro's one ear was still flopping backwards. I'm happy to say that his ear stood up permanently just before turning 8 months old. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif

His ear was like this for months and months:








This is now:


----------



## kshort

Yea Jerry & Ultro -- those ears are lookin' good! Both are beautiful, beautiful boys!


----------



## bmass01

Dallas at 8wks.








Dallas at 11 wks and they have been up ever since


----------



## 2dogcrew

Here are my Kali girl's pictures. She came equipped with satellite systems for ears! 





































Sorry the pics are so HUUUUUUUUGGE!


----------



## kwillsey23




----------



## Sara

billy at 7.5 weeks









billy at 10.5 weeks








and that was a week ago...they are both still standing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## laceyjane321

we went from this at four months









To this at 6 months









to this after nine months of taping! Yea! We did it!


----------



## JamieGamblin

We have a new girl. She is 8 weeks old. We were worried because one ear was up and the other down. What are the chances they will stay that way? All the pictures were great!! I can't wait until both ears are standing!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Mayrainpr

Nadya 6 weeks









Nadya 9 weeks









Drago 12 weeks Nadya 18 weeks









and here's one so you can see diferences i nthe same litter.
Layka and Nadya both 9 weeks old but onyl Nadya's ears were starting to come up, Laykas came up suddenyl one day and never came back down Both had ears totally up at about 12- 13 weeks though


----------



## dupa

I'm sad.... I don't think they are going to stay up on both of them.... I have 2 (boy and girl brother and sister) that will both be 8 months old on 8/29....
the boys stays up kinda, and the females stay up only when running in the backyard..... here are a few pics....

he's keeping his up SOMETIMES...


----------



## tanzi

My GSD Olly's ears are identical to both of yours they come up for a few seconds then straight back down again, he is 5months but the ears seem so soft and floppy, anyway I have read in this forum that some dogs ears have come up as late as 12 months, good luck with them, by the way have you thought of taping or glueing, I am not sure what to do.


----------



## dupa

yes, I ordered the glue yesterday.... they are still very soft ears... but his seem to be stiffening up. He is doing very well at keeping them up, i just want those darn things up ALL the time!


----------



## Sara

Here's an update on billy's ears. He's near on 6 months old now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## XxDogLover2oo4xX

Zara at 6 weeks with her ears up









then they went down 








untile she was over 11 months
she was at my aunts house in a kennel before i got her at just over 11 months, i took her home to try and get her ears up, i did try to tape and few times but it wasn't for happening, so i got to the point ware i just couldn't care anymore, i asked a few people if her ears would ever come up by there self - they said NO, these people were GSD breeders who were breeding for years.
as she was in the house she used her ears alot more.
it only took a few weeks of me taking her long walks so she could sleep








- to get her ears to stand.
untile oneday they started to come up









last week they came up







/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/25_angel.gif

She is a year old now

and she has desided she is staying here with me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/25_angel.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/25_angel.gif

hang in there people /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## gdharp600

3 months










4 months


----------



## mjbgsd

Here's Isa ears at 9 wks. These were taken today. I know that her ears will go down during teething.


----------



## Sara

Her ears might stay up through teething. billy's ears went up at 10.5 weeks and have been up ever since. He's 6 months old now and they haven't flopped at all. I guess each dog is different. you'll have to wait & see /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif
She's a little cutie /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/23_hug.gif


----------



## shepmommies

Here's Bravo at 10 weeks (just took these a second ago). Today we've had one up and one straight out to the side. Looks like a little wing nut!


















Jan


----------



## Lilo

Lilo at 8 weeks









now at 14 weeks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## KRose

Rangers were up and down for months-up until 7 1/2. Now at just shy of nine months they are beacons!


----------



## Towferd

Jake @ 8 weeks









and Jake @ 12 weeks









Ears are always up now @16 weeks


----------



## mjkisic

Here is Cody at 3 Months









Cody at 5 Months:









And now, Cody at 7 Months (getting there):


----------



## Miss_Jett

Our Jett at 7 weeks. One ear up... One down, but were're getting there. My mom is about to have a cow because she's afraid it isn't going to come up. I keep reassuring her that it'll be alright. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif


----------



## Towferd

Update on Jake...


----------



## Mhirtz

Jozee, 14 months


----------



## travis_gsd27

I went through the whole "worrying about the ears" stage with Travis. Luckily, both ears are up and seem to be staying up.

at 7 weeks (second day home)


















from 8 weeks on


















































































Now at 8 months



























sorry about all the pictures.


----------



## Barb E

Man I love GSD puppy ears!


----------



## GunnersMoms

Kenya @ 12 weeks










Kenya @ 6 months.
The ear that is up is her tattooed ear....the other one comes up when she is alert (outside playing), otherwise it's usually dowm.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif


----------



## nitemares

Here's my baby at 7 weeks









and thats her today, 10 weeks


----------



## Darlene

Our Fantom had his ears up at apx 4 weeks old I had never seen this before, some have been as late as 6 or 7 months








here he is at 6 weeks they never did come down.


----------



## Murphy

Neither of mine are pb, but Chloe (the white one in my avatar) is nine months old. Her ears popped up and down for months. But when we got the male mix with the ears /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif she decided that one of them would be down most of the time. For the last two months the right one is up sometimes! We think its her personal fashion statement. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## dragon181

i'm finaly honored to say that Medi has her ears up !!! we alredy tried everting from taping to glowing, she's 7 months old now and finaly we have this ears standing, alittel shaky but standing stright /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif
this is how we were, 6 months old and still down









at a local show ( for expuser )she's the one in the right, BTW this is me holding her.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif









and look at them now, only 3 weeks from the last pic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif









happy day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## TravasG

Dixie at 22 weeks.


----------



## debbiekeeshound

Words can not descripe how absolutly gorgeous these pictures are of these puppy shepherds!!!! I just want to snatch them out of the pictures! Debbie and Roxy


----------



## Honeybee1999

Ears are both up today! Iris will be 10 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## gentner98

what a pretty girl!


----------



## jesusica

First night home at 7 weeks










8 weeks and a day or two, the day after this pic was taken his ears were up solid










Today, 9 weeks 4 days


----------



## celiamarie

Does anyone know how you can tell if the cartilage has been damaged in an ear? My 4 month old had both ears up before I went to Florida for 5 days, and my daughter and her boyfriend doggy-sat. I had a cam set up so I could keep an eye on the dog when I was gone, and I saw they were playing quite rough with him. Now, one ear is flopping over (it's been 2 weeks already) with no sign of going back up.
Does anyone need a pic? It's just not the tip thats bent, but in the middle to the bottom that's over. Thanks!


----------



## jesusica

That's just normal puppy ears. My guy is in the post above you and I EXPECT his ears to do that when he starts teething.


----------



## repobitch

Libby at 7 weeks when she came home.










At 8 1/2 weeks









And at 10 weeks (last night)









Notice the black spot on her tail!! It is too cute!!!


----------



## celiamarie

oh liz.. her coloring is gorgeous! Please keep posting pics of her. She's got an outline around her face! is she a pure gsd?


----------



## repobitch

Oh yea, she's pure! She's AKC reg. and I have a 5 generation pedigree. Her color is almost just like her Dad!! I was able to meet both her parents before I got her! They were both beautiful and had good temperments!!


----------



## JUMPTHELIGHT

[image][/image] 

This is Hans Von Schroeder at 12 weeks old. AKC Registered


----------



## austindub

Here is Eko at eight weeks. His ears stood up yesterday!


----------



## repobitch

Eko is very pretty!! He just looks so smart!!


----------



## Mikaeru_Sama

My baby, Thor, has huge ears, and they stick straight up. They are just so adorable. I love to just rub his ears, the fur on them is extra soft too which makes rubbing them even more tempting. My sister made fun of them when she first met Thor, because my mom told her that he'll grow into his ears, my sister responded with the comment, "That's what Dumbo's mom told him too."


----------



## debi714

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i154/debi714/Ceasarat8weeks.jpg

Ceaser at 8 weeks


----------



## christine40

they are all so cute!
When I got my Malachai, his ears were already standing up, he was four months old. Wish I'd got him sooner.


----------



## josepentia

I too have my own- this was Kara at 6wks:









12wks:









now:


----------



## josepentia

This is Atlas at 10 wks (they told me, but who knows) One ear always flopped over :









4mos old:









6 mos old:









now:


----------



## SHEP7LUV

Pretty puppies!! gotta love the ears!!!
Here's Lucy last week at 9wks...they aren't up YET...








and Shep last week at 9wks







/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## raysmom

Here's Kaiser when we brought him home at 8 weeks old: (Both ears ups)











Here he is at 9 weeks old: (Lt ear flopped!)











Here he his at almost 10 weeks old: (Rt ear flopped!)











And at 11 weeks old: (Both ears flopped!)










And 4 days later on Christmas morning, they were both up and stayed there! His Christmas gift to us!  /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## ILuvMaya

Lets see if I can post this right this is Maya with her up at 12 weeks they finally went up


----------



## JenM66

Here are a few shots of Gracie's ears - at 8, 9 and 11 weeks. I cannot believe how they've come up. For her most recent ears, check out the Pictures section for her Easter picture.
Jen


----------



## Natasha

Seven and a half weeks









About nine weeks









About 15 weeks









About 16 weeks









Now a recent picture at 20 weeks


----------



## Ebony

Here is my lovely Ebony








/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## repobitch

She is beautiful!!


----------



## SHEP7LUV

Here are Lucy's at 11 wks...








And Shep's at 13 wks...








They are brother and sister...so go figure! LOL


----------



## Anna

I presume, boy's ears stand up later than girl's.

Here is Cedrik at 12 weeks 










And this is his sister Toya - her ears were up from about 9 weeks










(She was a runt of the litter and left us as a last one)


----------



## DJKreut

Great pics everyone! Here is a quick pic from last night... all of a sudden Odin’s ears popped up! (He'll be 11 wks tomorrow.) I grabbed the camera and captured the moment (sorry, not the greatest quality)... but by the time I was downloading the pics, one of his ears flopped back down. He has such a goofy look on his face... I guess he was as surprised as I was! Ha.


----------



## squirl

DJkreut, that picture is so cute. He looks VERY surprised. He was probably wondering what was happening to him. I love it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif


----------



## Jolanbee

*Re: Ears Up??????*

This is a picture of Griffin taken at the breeder. He was 7 weeks old.









Beginning of Week 8, his right ear was starting to stand...









By end of week 8, notice his left ear!









Week 9 - What a handsome boy!


----------



## TorGSDGuy

*Re: Ears Up??????*

Very cute shots! He's definitely a handsome boy!


----------



## debi714

*Re: Ears Up??????*

Keisha at 9 weeks


----------



## Kimahri

*Re: Ears Up??????*

Kimahri @ 9 weeks


----------



## jspell56

*Ears Up??????*

I'm worried! My 5 month old shepherd still doesn't have his ears up. Some days one is up, some days both and the some days nothing. How long does it take for them to stand up full time? Or is there something we need to do to get them up? I am worried they never will stand up! HELP!


----------



## Ebony

*Re: Ears Up??????*

Heres Ebony again, a month or so later, 1 ear is up and the other flops


----------



## Ebony

*Re: Ears Up??????*

[ QUOTE ]
I'm worried! My 5 month old shepherd still doesn't have his ears up. Some days one is up, some days both and the some days nothing. How long does it take for them to stand up full time? Or is there something we need to do to get them up? I am worried they never will stand up! HELP! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dont worry, we baught ebony at 2 months old and both ears flopped, after a week they stood up, then flopped down again, then flopped at the tips, then at 3 months they stood up and at 4 months 1 flops down again. The ears dont usally stand up until 6 months - 12 months so dont worry! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## jspell56

*Re: Ears Up??????*

Thanks. Last night Justice had the right ear up and the left ear flops. Then he had them both up. Then the left flopped again. I think they are trying but it's taking so long. I will try to hang in there. I hope they hurry though because he is so much older than all these other dogs and their ears are already up and staying up. I will try to catch a picture with his ears and then you can see what I mean. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## jspell56

*Re: Ears Up??????*

YEAH! Got home last night and both ears were up. And they stayed up all night and are up again today. YEAH! I am so happy as I thought it would never happen.


----------



## Ebony

*Re: Ears Up??????*

Ebonys ears are both up now aswell!


----------



## jspell56

Justice's ears are FINALLY standing up. We were so worried that they would never. Here is a photo. Enjoy!


----------



## weesie

Bella's ears were glued for about 3 weeks because one was floppy and now that the glue is off she still has the tee-pee look







.


----------



## Crimson

From the top to bottom:

1)Zeus at 10 weeks old.
2)Zeus at 11 weeks old.
3)Zeus at 14 weeks old.


----------



## adler42806

Here is Adler at 9 weeks.









At 10 weeks today...


----------



## HarleyGirl52874

Here is Springer when I got him on 6/12/06 about 5 months








A week later or so








Here they are up a week or so later








And here is him this morning 51/2-6 months old


----------



## BUDD

Budd Jr. had them up @ 4 weeks .


----------



## BUDD

Budd Jr. is 6 weeks there he was my smallest male of the liter.


----------



## smokedaddy99

Sebastian at...

10 weeks:









13 weeks:









16 weeks (current):


----------



## duke19

Duke at 2 months !

Duke at 2 1/2 months




most recent 3 and 1/2 months


----------



## yanksno1fan

We got Sandy at 15 weeks and her ears were up then. This picture, however, is her at 6 months.


----------



## ali_gator

Ali @ 12 wks


















Ali @ 5 mos










Ali @ almost 7 mos


----------



## ali_gator

She's missing the top of her left ear......


----------



## yanksno1fan

I think the puppies are so cute when one ear is up and the other is down.


----------



## repobitch

[ QUOTE ]
I think the puppies are so cute when one ear is up and the other is down. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree, but the teepee ears are my all time favorite!!


----------



## Crimson

Here is a photo of Zeus taken on the 17th of June. He was 7 months and 6 days old.


----------



## rolereversal

a good day at 9 weeks









they change daily somtimes half up and sometimes I couldn't put em down if I wanted


----------



## weecrazy

Am I being a bit too woried for nothing? My beautiful bitch Zara is 9 1/2 weeks old. Do her ears, especially the left looking at her, look ok? The left one hangs quite low from the base.


----------



## EricaMW

I have a 10week old and his ears are only slightly perkier than your pup's. I wouldnt worry about it, many puppies ears wont stay up until 4 months old or even longer.


----------



## Momma

Buck 2 mos. 9 days


----------



## deniz

Boris 3 months old /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## BarronsMommy

We got Barron when he was 3 months old, his ears were up then and have stayed up.


----------



## Padawanrob

Obi at 8 weeks and 15 weeks


----------



## EricaMW

Major at 7 weeks old










Major at 12 weeks old


----------



## kutzro357

I`ve had a lot of GSD`s most started out ears down, then up, then down, then up by 5 or 6 months for good. Some needed a little help. This little guy had ears up at 7 weeks, took him home at 12 weeks, they stayed up and never dropped. (I was amazed)

[image]







[/image]


----------



## esayer

Maddy went in to get spayed today, and I figured it was a good time to tape when she was under. Here's a pic at 5 months. That left ear was just stubborn -- don't want to take any chances!


----------



## adler42806

Adler @ 9 weeks









At 10 weeks









14 Weeks









4 Months









5 Months


----------



## Heathr6913

Dallas' ears never went up, and never will. She has the faulty "soft ear" which in turn makes her look like a mix. 

Here she is at about 9 -10 weeks








This is her at about 4 months maybe a little younger









Here she is at 8 months. 









She's 10 months now and those ears are still laying flat.


----------



## ts772004

with 8 weeks




with 9 weeks





with 9 1/2 weeks


----------



## Truley

Well here was a week ago:

Kord









Here he was yesturday I was playing with my new camera which has b&w and sepia settings. Don't you just want to smooch that face?!









Tru


----------



## esayer

Maddy at 4 mos.








Maddy aka 'Conehead' at 5.5 mos, after my breeder glued them up. So cute.


----------



## Corellia

This is chewie, my gsd of 5 months...just wanted an advice on his ears...does anyone think that it's time for us to administer taping? We already did it once but the person applied glue and chewie got an infection in both his ears and he was in pain..i don't want to see him again in that situation...he really made me cry!!!


----------



## SeriousConfusion

www.leerburg.com has some great info on ears and taping methods. Goodluck.


----------



## JessicaMN

Here is the transition Bailey took (x-post): 

6 wks










11 wks










17 wks


----------



## geebee78




----------



## daviddrena

11 weeks one ear sometimes up


----------



## sailorlew

here's Tara who just turned 4 months old


----------



## orlandojohn

Bailey at 13 weeks


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

I love this post, i was a bit worried until i googled it and found out that when they teeth their ears sometimes goes down again, then back up. Here is Brenna just a few weeks ago, then a picture of her today, I take it she is teething!









Now...Not the best quality pics but you can see her ears are floppy now!


----------



## tiredteacher

cute pup!


----------



## CherryCola

Earrrrrs!!


----------



## Glenda

Zara at 7 weeks











Today at 14 weeks










we got really lucky they were up when we brought her home and have been up ever since.


----------



## Pixiewoman

Raiden is 7 weeks and his ears are firmly flopped put!


----------



## miche1968

This is storm i am awaiting his ears going up any day now


----------



## MinkaBelle

I just opened a Photobucket account, and this is the first time I've ever tried to do this, so I hope it works.

5-month old Minka with floppy left ear:









6-month-old Minka with ears glued:









The ears keep coming unglued (like, every couple of days). Each time, I notice she does hold the left ear up more often than she did before, especially in the hours right after she comes unglued. It still flops sometimes, though, more and more the longer I leave them unglued. So, I keep gluing them again. We're making progress. I'm optimistic!


----------



## Romance

Luke 16 months
IMG]http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w299/romance67/DSCF1559.jpg[/IMG]

and i still show him even with the goofy ear


----------



## ResOps

well heres Kaiya
@9wks(my little bear)









@12wks









@16wks









One appeared shorter for some time but things look good now


----------



## xzira

Here's Kiaran last night. She's 15 weeks...she's growing so fast! Most of the time her ears are up, but when she's relaxed or we're talking to her and she's just hanging around her ears are folded back.


----------



## onyx'girl

Onyx' ears were so large, we thought she'd never grow into them...we thought about changing her name to eve(short for evesdropper!)


----------



## stephcrawfish

Here is Gretchen when she was a pup with her first family...










and here she is the day I brought her home at 5 months of age:


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo

Echo's ears have been up pretty much since before we got him two weeks ago (the breeder pic showed them up, but they didn't stay up until a few days ago at 10 weeks)

but here you go
8 weeks









10 weeks


----------



## butterfingers

Here's Gunner when we got him at 8 weeks old at the end of April - he was so tiny!










Here he is a couple of weeks ago... Ears are trying to stand up!










And here he is today! Sometimes his ears are separate and sometimes they touch in the middle like a triangle.


----------



## esayer

Maddy's ear never made it, but I get stopped all the time because she's so flippin' cute -- everyone says she looks like a Disney dog. And people who are supposed to afraid of her still are . . .


----------



## kr_egan

Athena's ears went up at around 10 weeks. We got her at 8 weeks. At 9 weeks, one ear went up and then right at the end of her 9 weeks, the second one went up. She is nearing the end of her teething now and those ears have never even thought about going back down. Thankfully. I was worried for a few days thinking she'd be lopsided.

at 4 weeks (she's looking at the camara. Her father is to the side, and her brother is the other blob)










at 9 weeks 










and now at 5 and a half months:


----------



## jkristia

I can finally post in this thread. 
Misti 15 weeks, her ear came up this week, now we are just waiting for the other one to follow

Jesper


----------



## Mr. Nixie

Well, we have our Up's and Down's just like the Humans do









They both went up for awhile today so I hope they stay up soon...

8 weeks









10 wks









11 (and a half) weeks


----------



## jesusica

9 weeks and change (he came home at 9 weeks 2 days and his left ear was up, that lasted a day and I wasn't able to get pics)










Still 9 weeks









11 weeks









13 weeks exactly









We shall see what teething brings.


----------



## denwil2007

chase's ears didn't go down during teething. They are a little friendly, but I notice that when their wet from swimming


----------



## jkristia

Ears down!.

I had hoped both Mistis ears would be up by now (16 weeks) but instead the 'good' one went down again. It has been down for the last 3-4 days and there is no sign of it coming up again.


----------



## leah

here is kimber at 7 weeks. her ears came up and down alot










this her at 8 weeks










and finally, 9 weeks. one ear is almost always up and the other one is still trying.


----------



## MaureenNY

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x21/MaureenNY/?action=view&current=showtime491.jpg


----------



## MaureenNY

Freud - few days shy of 5 months - now thats some ears


----------



## RussUK

Sasha's were up at 4 months, but now at 5 months there down, and havent been up properly in weeks


----------



## Ceph

Ruby's ears when she was younger :









This was kind of her up down stage though you cant tell in the pictures...they flopped for a couple of weeks after that picture :










And now : 



















Think she'll ever grow into those things? 

~Cate


----------



## veros

Spirit has 11 weeks with one floppy ear...What can i do?


----------



## veros

[img 

null <span style='font-size: 14pt'> </span> ]http://IMG_0116_1[/img]


----------



## jodi

Here is my boy Kiefer at almost 19 months - I really don't think that the one ear is going to stand, and I am ok with that. Sometimes they both go up and he looks so handsome, but most people say that it adds character.... like he needs more of that!


----------



## Halen

Ooh, he's handsome!


----------



## ThreeDogs

I LOVE his ear!! gives him character!!

He's very handsome!!


----------



## shepsmum

Here is our baby, his name is Shep and this is the first day both his ears have been up together and staying up. he is 4 1/2 months here. Maybe people will stop asking me what kind of dog he is now lol


----------



## gsd_bella

Asher has one ear up and it seems to be staying up. Cant wait for the other one to go up too! (He is 10 weeks old)


----------



## celiamarie

> Originally Posted By: celiamarieoh liz.. her coloring is gorgeous! Please keep posting pics of her. She's got an outline around her face! is she a pure gsd?


Liz.. can we see a recent pic of Libby?


----------



## veros

Don't worried Asher's ears will be up about 4 month. My dog was like yours.







He was 3 months here.







4 months here.
Give him some time and a lot of bones to chew.


----------



## gsd_bella

Very cute puppy Spirit! Asher's other ear is up now


----------



## Kenjou

Kenjou at 5 months.


----------



## istie

Daire has sorta ears!


----------



## Momma

This is an old one, but I just found it. Here's is my Buck when his ears went up for the first time ago almost 4 yrs. ago...


----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Emma @ 8 weeks old









Emma @ almost 4 months old









I don't have a new picture of her ears now, but whenn she wants to really hear something they both are up, so I know at some point they are going to come up without being taped or anything!? I think it's cute with all the different things they do with those huge bat-like ears!!!


----------



## istie

We had ears for a couple of days but he is teething very heavily so they have gone wonky again.


----------



## kareng1975

This post made me laugh
Kysers ears did a bit of dancing it seemed!!! They were down and floppy to start, then one went up for a few weeks then the other went up, then the first one came back down, then they both went back up, then they looked like he was wearing a cap cause they met in the middle, then after about a month one went back down, it was hilarious, now at the age of one he is the proud owner of 2 huge things that look like bats on the top of his head, they are great and we love them huge or not!!!!!


----------



## Calipso

The ears stood up 2 days ago at 9-1/2 weeks. Sugar is busy eating my shoes.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

istie ... your boy is so gorgeous!! What beautiful coloring and markings he has!


----------



## Cindi D

Just so ya know
I was worried about Dakota's ear not being up.
But her ear came up on it's own 2 weeks ago when she was 8.5 months old and has not been down since.
Some pics from last week.
























they are much straighter this week and not leaning into the center like these pics were.
Just for history
Her ears up when I got her at 12 weeks,
then the left flopped up and down for 4.5 months.
The right was up and down but not as much.
She could hold them both up when she wanted to
I didn't think the left was gonna come up perm. on its own but it did when I stoppe worrying about it so much. lol


----------



## Cindi D

This pic was made between last week and this week


----------



## Calipso

Sugar's ear stood up nicely at 9-1/2 weeks... for about 3 days. Now they're back down again. Darn.


----------



## istie

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlAListie ... your boy is so gorgeous!! What beautiful coloring and markings he has!


Thankyou very much


----------



## gsd_bella




----------



## lcht2

ears up pretty soon..8.5 weeks


----------



## maxismom

Not sure how long this will last but this is how Max is looking today at 9 weeks and 3 days.


----------



## istie




----------



## Calipso

Yeah! Ears look like they're going to stay up for good this time.


----------



## jakobi

Jake's 11 weeks old and his are just now starting to "curl".


----------



## daviddrena

Photo today 5 mnths 3 days been up for about a week now


----------



## jakobi

Jake's 3 months old as of Friday and both of his ears are now fully standing







YAY~


----------



## smcbkc72706

Glad I came here to see about ear up? Our first litter is now 6 weeks and not really any signs of up yet. I was worried cause I've seen other litters that were up solid at 5 weeks. But reading all your comments I'm not worried any more. I will try to post some pictures of the babies in the next couple days so you all can see. thanks everyone.


----------



## Sasha2008

Bogart at 8 weeks










Bogart at 9 1/2 weeks


----------



## extremegiants

Sasha at 9 weeks...........










Sasha at 10 weeks........










Sasha at 11 weeks.......











We'll see what the teething does now!!!!


----------



## kellync




----------



## kellync

whoops, forgot to introduce----Sasha, 13 weeks!! Yeah!! She has some massive radar dishes


----------



## frenchie27

Me and you have spoken before. I am the one who has a 5 mo. old that looks just like yours. Unfortunately, mine is still teething, and his ears are still down. Still wanting to run for the glue like I told you before, but my husband keeps wanting me to wait for nature to do it's thing. Am I waiting too long? I am really really getting desperate....


----------



## daviddrena

Most post I have read have said at 5 months to start thinking hard about taping or some sort of method. Have his ears made any progress.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

Ava's ears didn't stand completely until she was 6 months old. The right one had been up a long time before the left one decided to rise. 

Before you tape the ears I would try giving him some yogurt or cottage cheese ... the extra calcium helps. Also, make sure they have a bone to chew on, chewing stimulates and makes the cartlidge in the ear strong. 

I'm sure the ears will be up in no time! I too was worried about Ava's ears ...


----------



## Helly

Jackson at 8 weeks









at 9 weeks









14 weeks (just a few days ago)









And since that last pic was taken his right ear is all the way up...


----------



## frenchie27

This is Charlie Black Carbia. He is 7 months. You all think your 3 month olds have trouble getting their ears up??? Think again.

Charlie has had 2 sessions of taping. This is the result after the second session. HIs left ear went back down half way so I am ordering the german inserts to give it a lift for 4 weeks.







[/img]


----------



## Mandalay

Mandalay turned four months on May 29th. 

Now we are just waiting for her to grow into her ears as everytime I have her out and it is windy I am afraid a good gust of wind will carry her away!!


----------



## hvaclu

Brody GSD far right 9 months, Greta GSD middle 4months, and Pomeranian Hunter 7 years. Ive got to find some of Brodys ears when he was little. They were so funny. One day we would have one pointing to the right across his head then the next day they would both be hanging off. At around 5 months they were so huge I thought OMG hes never going to grow into them


----------



## BlackGSD

Here are Sirens ear stages. She went thru all of these in a weeks time.

*This is the days she came home. EXACTLY 8 weeks old. * 










*This was a couple of days later. * 










* This was another couple of days later.* 









*This was exactly a week after the first picture. (9 weeks old) *










*And this was a couple of days later. *










*This was at exactly 11 weeks. *


----------



## TCPD0210

Sirens ears look great. Our Kody has similar coloring but his ears are not cooperating. They looked good in April, but now both are floopy most of the time. He does put them up when he wants to and looks great. This is him then,








And this is Kody now.









Hopefully the Breath Rite Strips will help them stay up.


----------



## Rügen

*Rugen's ears are totally up at 17-18 weeks old - he went through some cute phases







*

*6 weeks- the left was already up







*









*9 weeks*










*11weeks - one up for sure- too cute







*



















*12 weeks*










*13 weeks - the right one was still a little unsure...*










*
16 weeks - still a little floppy - but almost*










*18 weeks - He's SOLID!! *


----------



## Deuce'sMom




----------



## Deuce'sMom




----------



## CertainlySpoiled

Emma & her ears as of a couple of weeks ago, they're still the same, she will be 1 on July 11th.












Emma at 8 weeks old










13 weeks old


















Her right tip of her ear sometimes is a bit weak, but since she's not going to be in any beauty contest, we've opted to leave it alone and let her enjoy life. It's really not that bad at all.


----------



## Deuce'sMom

This is Deuce at 11 weeks. He now qualifies for the "cone head club". As someone else on this site said, he can also now comfortably wear a party hat!

http://i314.photobucket.com/albums/ll422/donna47_ca/Deuce/100_3063.jpg


----------



## DarkEquine

This is Zac at 8.5 weeks - the afternoon we got him...









...and at 10 weeks old.









One goes up at around 10.5 - 11 weeks old!









Both up at 11.5 weeks old!!!









Aaaaand down again...









UP UP UP!!! (But not solid - yet!)


----------



## KCandMace

KC has gone a little batty... lol


----------



## BMORTS

Guess I was lucky Greta ears were up at 8 weeks.








Now they are perfectly straight at 10 weeks


----------



## CVF_Kennel

tell ya, there can be lot's of variety in one litter. I've had some pups with the ears coming up at 3 1/2 weeks, another one at 9 wks with no sign of progress. The earlier eared pups were also the smaller, smoother and darker ones of the litter, looked a lot like the paternal grandmother.

Personally, I like to see the little ones with the big ears standing up, but I've had customers who say they don't care if the ears ever come up.

I might add that there could be a link between floppy ears and nutrition as a puppy, since it is generally known that great nutrition is essential at the time the cartilage is hardening. The main cause is that the cartilage is damaged during play or rough handling, when the pup is young.


----------



## Deuce'sMom

Deuce at 3 1/2 months. He is taking a rest in the vegetation. Since July 29th his ears have been strongly up.








[/img]


----------



## hockeytown

This is Tripp at 11 weeks. His ears have been up since 9-10 weeks.


----------



## kelso

> Originally Posted By: DonnaBDeuce at 3 1/2 months. He is taking a rest in the vegetation. Since July 29th his ears have been strongly up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


that is a great picture!! how cute


----------



## dawnie

My new baby Bullet. His ears were up at 8 weeks then went back down. He's 11 weeks old now. So far, they have not come back up.
I was told it has to do with teething. I sure hope they come back up!


----------



## KCandMace

Dawn, He is adorable!


----------



## Gunnarsmum

Heres Gunner... He just turned 13 weeks


----------



## Keegan62

gunner is beautiful
my puppy has his coloring and his ear is not up like yours only one ear is up


----------



## Keegan62

3.5 months theya rent up all the time though


2.5 months


----------



## Keegan62

3.5 months theya rent up all the time though


2.5 months


----------



## meaghan

Picklez @ 18 weeks










At 21 weeks her lazy ear went up. 

This pic was taken last week she is now 5 months old.


----------



## Nikkoli110

One up today! 1 to go!







10 weeks old today! 


Pic today at my office:


----------



## Drewberry

Jager's ears started going up this week - he's 11 weeks old







Whenever he tilts his head back, they go straight... so funny how big they are on him!


----------



## focker

i dont have any younger pics of my pup coz i got her when she's at 2 months old. anyways, pics here:



















she'll be 3 months old this coming oct 23!
she's very healthy pup!


----------



## GSDTrain

I love puppy pics!!! they are all adorable!!!

gotta love them ears!LOL


----------



## sgtmom52

This is my puppy Chance with his ears up at 5 weeks old. He still has them up nicely at 11 weeks.









Chance @ 10 weeks old...










This is his sister, Abby (my husband's puppy) also at 5 weeks old She also had her ears up then too.









Abby @ 10 weeks old...


----------



## rainydaygoods

Charlie recently lost the little floppy he had at the tip of his right ear - here he is, ears up, at 5 1/2 months: 










He gets a little bit of flop back when he's really tired, and honestly, I kind of like it - he's not grown-up yet!







He's just my growing sweetie pup... he's got some flecks of dirt on his face because we had just played an especially rousing game of fetch!


----------



## GSDTrain

great pic, he is one stunning young boy!!


----------



## herno1

Here is Drake at 5 months. i was worried because his ears were down, but as you can see, they are up and steady


----------



## herno1

Here is Drake at 4 months









This is today


----------



## selzer

From left to right, Babsy, Jenna, and Cujo (ten weeks):









Babsy at six months:









Cujo at six months:









Jenna at six months:









Babs at 1 year:









Cujo at 1 year:









Jenna at 1 year:









Babs' Litter at 8 weeks:









Babs' Litter at 13 weeks:


----------



## herno1

They are ALL VERY NICE dogs, but Jenna is BEATIFUL !!! CONGRATS


----------



## thezinger

he is our kyah at 10 weeks

one up for sure, the other working on it...this was yesterday. but today the good one is way down. she must have slept on it funny.


----------



## Liesje

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

Nikon's ears went up around 10 weeks and haven't gone down again (yet).

4 weeks, hehe










2 days shy of 8 weeks










2 days shy of 9 weeks










9 weeks, on their way up!




























10 weeks










11 weeks, tattooed and ear did not drop



















12 weeks




























13 weeks



















14 weeks


----------



## selzer

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

That canopy thing is just awesome. What a sweet looking pup.


----------



## Liesje

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

Thanks Sue.

Nikon was 15 weeks Monday. Yesterday his ear fell:









Does that mean he will be teething? I should just leave it alone right?


----------



## selzer

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

Yeah, probably teething, I would not worry about it at this point, usually when they do the canopy thing, they go up.


----------



## selzer

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

My lot are going up and down daily


----------



## herno1

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

Dont worry about it, he might be teething. i had the same problem with Drake, His ears were down, and at 5 months his ears went up and steady.


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

I LOVE NIKON

HE IS SO GREAT


----------



## Liesje

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

Thank you Kathy. Ear is still down.


----------



## jimmym1981

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

Liesje, Nikon is ADORABLE!!! I love his color!!! Beautiful boy!


----------



## Keegan62

*Re: Ears Up?????? Photos *DELETED**

It will go back up
I worried myself to death over Jacks...... one was a little floppy until after he got his last teeth.....

Are you sure you will not give me NIKON OMG he is wonderful
I just love him look at that expression I WANT HIM


----------



## foader

Hello all

This is Chewy and here are his ears so far.








Thats him at 8 weeks getting ready for his first bath.










Here he is at 11 weeks they are standing about 50% of the time.










And here's my newest with him at 14 weeks.

I was afraid we might have a problem with his one ear still leaning. But after seeing some of the other pics I have good hopes his other ear will straighten.


----------



## foader

Hey all

sorry i mess up the first time I tried to up load my pics. It won't let me edit to fix it so could someone please delete it for me. thanks and going to give it another shot. 
So here's Chewy








[/img] 
Thats him at 8 weeks getting ready for his first bath.








[/img] 

Here he is at 11 weeks they are standing about 50% of the time.








[/img] 

And here's my newest with him at 14 weeks.

I was afraid we might have a problem with his one ear still leaning. But after seeing some of the other pics I have good hopes his other ear will straighten.


Thanks all


----------



## triordan

i'm worried that rough playing with my 4 yr old GSD will harm puppy'e ears....any thoughts??


----------



## BbyParit

Oh my gosh. When does that growth spurt happen? Looking at pix of a 3 month old GSD vs a 5 month old... what an incredible difference!! How much do they gain during that time?

Georgia seems to be gaining about 2-3 pounds a week right now at 11 weeks.

Here is a history of her ears so far:

5 weeks:










8 weeks:










10 weeks:










11 weeks:










I think she may have had a little help from the wind in that last one... here is another taken the same day:


----------



## foader

Chewy had a big spurt just before his 12th week and now he's just growing at a slow and stead rate.


----------



## Liesje

Nikon's have been back up again since just before Christmas. The tips were a bit soft for a while (would kinda flap as he ran).



















Here you can see what I mean about the tips


----------



## lac

My 15wkr has one year up and one ear down. (she is a shep/lab mix though) I wonder if it will stay like that? LOL... Looks like most 13wkrs ears are both up from these pictures???


----------



## BbyParit

Georgia at 13.5 weeks. Ears are going back down...


----------



## jimmym1981

Have lift off on one ear!!!! I never knew how exciting it would be!!! I took a million pics!!!








Another one








Dont whisper, i can hear you now!!!


----------



## SunCzarina

Aww, Jimmy, that's a cute little face. Love the tongue curl.


----------



## jimmym1981

Thanks!!!!


----------



## semoglia

This is raven at 6 weeks
http://semoglia.angelfire.com/this_is_our_raven/

This is our grimm at 9 1/2 weeks (hes 11 months now)
http://semoglia.angelfire.com/this_is_grimm/


----------



## triordan

we have a raven too!! BTW GO RAVENS!!!


----------



## MJF

Trip two days ago









Trip today at 9 weeks









Another shot from this a.m.


----------



## BbyParit

Trip is gorgeous. I've always pretty strictly gone for the GSD tan w/saddle; but this pup is really great looking. Is he named after "Dirty sexy money"?


----------



## MJF

Ha, no, the name Trip comes from several things. 1. I am the clumsiest person in the world. On NYE I fell at my front door (no idea how) and had to go to the hospital. It gave me the brainstorm for the name. Then I realized that Trip also means 3rd, and he is our third pup. Finally, his 'middle' name, Chaos, exemplifies the effect a third dog has on our lives. So far he's been a pretty good trip, but he has his moments. Right now he's tearing up a rug, Bad Trip!


----------



## CarLooSHoo

Her at about 10 weeks









Her at 2 months, one ear always stayed up, the other always was floppy. It would switch between ears! Very cute.









Her today at 3 months


----------



## lylol

IMG]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s311/lylol/015a.jpg[/IMG]

It is a spring day and Rune is enjoying smelling the flowers... 13 weeks and going thru the conehead phase! He is a wonderful pup and doing great as the newest member of our woofpack. He is my small (not for long) shadow







and I love him very much.


----------



## sdowden

I am brand new to this forum. Our dogs are both full breed German Shepherds. Unfortunately their parents were both owned by police officers and they did not come with papers. I have been shunned from other forums for not having "high pedigree" pups. I really hope to find a place here to discuss my pups. Here are some before and afters of our pups. Our female (the runt of the litter that we chose over a larger female) is still working on her 2nd ear. Our male was quick as a bunny to get his up with no problems whatsover.

















































Stacy


----------



## Tiesto

hi. Our pups ears are curling backwards at the tips. Is this normal? Both ears stand up, it's only for the tips that's causing some concern.


----------



## HAROLD M

hello your dogs are good looking , your male is gonna be huge . are they brother and sister?


----------



## her k9bond

Ears up 14wks... love my Heidi girl!


----------



## sdowden

Yep they are brother and sister. Sorry for the delay. Our female was the runt of the litter and our male was the largest. They were inseperable.


----------



## sdowden

UPDATED!!
New Pictures of our Puppies ears.
Our male has complete control, in fact sometimes he lets them hang low and to the back and we call him Yoda Puppy. Our female finally got hers up!!!


















They are now 4 1/2 months old. Growing strong and BIG!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

I recently got my puppy from Kolenda Kennels in Dorr, Michigan. I picked Sigurd up on Friday.

Meet Sigurd vom Kolenda and his GREAT ears!

8 weeks old, on the ride home from the breeders:









8 weeks, two days after being home:









8 weeks, you can see how nice his ears are even when kind of squished:









I'm very impressed!


----------



## Northof60

OMG isn't he adorable. And those EARS!


----------



## DukesMyDog

"Cabin crew please prepare for takeoff!!"
























"Had i known youd be flashing me to blindness i would have kept my ears down"


----------



## meili.harrison

Today, they are up! Logan is about 13 weeks old







Fingers crossed they will continue to stay up.


----------



## Donald Bessey

18 weeks and all is going well ears look great


----------



## Doggydog

Jiva's ear came up at 11 wks, but at 16 wks remain soft. They're huge!


----------



## Lem

> Originally Posted By: StacyDI am brand new to this forum. Our dogs are both full breed German Shepherds. Unfortunately their parents were both owned by police officers and they did not come with papers. I have been shunned from other forums for not having "high pedigree" pups. I really hope to find a place here to discuss my pups. Here are some before and afters of our pups. Our female (the runt of the litter that we chose over a larger female) is still working on her 2nd ear. Our male was quick as a bunny to get his up with no problems whatsover.
> 
> Stacy


Keanu was bought off a breeder. Both parents pure German Shepherds. His mother was pure white. His father was black & tan with the saddle. Keanu doesnt have papers either only because his father had papers but his mother didnt. 

This is Keanu at 8 weeks old. Ears fully up. 2nd day home.









Keanu now. 5 months. Ears still fully up.


----------



## Velinda81

Kino at 8 wks.









Kino at 9 wks, left ear showing progress








To be continued...

Nadia, 8 yrs old
Kino, 9 wks old


----------



## SWCC50

Im curious about my puppy. she is 7 weeks today, and her ears are small compared to kino. lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Starks ears went up at 10 weeks old.. 

I told him that; "now you look like a real German Shepherd".. Haha.. 

Stark at 8 weeks old - 









Stark at 9 weeks old - 



























Stark at 10 weeks old -


----------



## autumnrain0305

I am so relieived to read all these postings. Tatanka is now 13 1/2 weeks old and his ears are flopped. He received a routine vaccinations about 2 weeks ago. Prior to this vaccination his ears had been standing fora prox 3 weeks. The day after the vaccination his right ear flopped and then 2 days later the left went. I was extremely concerned thinking the vacine had been the reason. With his right ear going first, thats the shoulder they give the vacine in, I thought for sure it was the reason. I am hoping it is just the teething that is causing it. If anyone else has heard of or experianced the ears flopping after a vacine I would love to know your outcome and story. Thanks!!


----------



## Lem

Keanu's were up at 8 weeks when I brought him home. They were up during teething, vaccines and also when he got his microchip implanted on his back, between his shoulder blades. Hes now 6 months and they as stong as ever. Only time they ever go down is when hes got them slicked back.


----------



## Jacobysma

Here is Jacoby at 9 weeks, too cute!








And now at 6 mos








My big baby boy with the satellite dishes that took until 4mos to be up and strong.


----------



## Donald Bessey

5 mos and the ears are still looking great Go Roz


----------



## sunnyej

Afghan at 9 1/2 weeks old

what cha lookin at punk











dont look at me like that!! im shy 









Afghan buddha lol 

your spirit rest less is , i can see young one


----------



## focker

tell me if this thing is true:

a person said to me that the younger your pup has his ears up, the smaller his built will become.

is this true? my pup's ears were already up after 9 weeks


----------



## BlackGSD

No, it is NOT true.

My female "pup"s ears were up by 9 weeks. She is almost 26 inches tall and weighs 69lbs at 16 months. (NOT "small" for a female. She wouldn't even "small" height wise for a male!)


----------



## Debbieg

Benny at 12 weeks, ears up 







[/img] 


At 15 weeks 







[/img] 

today at 1 day shy of 17 weeks,







[/img]


----------



## DonP

Iska at 9 wks
They were both up briefly, one went floppy for a week, now they are both up again.
P.S. I love Afgans black and white photo


----------



## Nadia

One up one down.










Floppy undecided ears!



















Finally up after 6 months.


----------



## rulo1992

Im so worried because my beautiful Kira is alreadi 14 weeks and she shows no progress.
What can I do?
At what age is proper to tape or glue the ears?.

This is her today, she is dirty lol, but she is so cute!!!.





Bye and thanks.


----------



## Debbieg

Kira is adorable. I think you can wait and see until she is 6 months. Do you know when her parents ears went up? Benny's were up like a teepee at 12 weeks for 5 days and then went down and flipped flopped, especially the left until last Sunday, a day before he turned 17 weeks and they have been up ever since.


----------



## onyx'girl

Give Kira some fresh beef knucklebones to chew on. This will increase her jaw muscles, therefore making her ears stronger at the base. I think the showlines are a bit slower to go up than the working lines. 
I remember someone posted a dog that had soft [email protected] mos. switched pup to a raw diet from kibble and the ears popped up!


----------



## rulo1992

thanks onyx I'll try the knucklebones.
I'm still positive about her ears,but if they don´t go up, no prob, think that she is adorable , and that she is a wonderful dog, so intelligent!!!.
Greetings.


----------



## noelle

I was so worried about Ruger's ears going up & then they finally did at about 8 1/2 months..he is now 10 months & his ears are always up (his left ear is a bit "friendly"..it fips & flops a bit when he's relaxed, but they are definately up) He had huge ears so I guess it took a bit longer!!


----------



## selzer

This is five weeks -- three do not have their ears up, the rest do.


----------



## London's Mom

My London just turned 8 months and his ears are not up all the time as of yet. The only time they are up is when he is "hunting" something or when he is running. 

I hope that they go up, but most people tell me that they probably won't. He does have big ears and I can tell he is going to be a fairly tall dog.

I posted pics of him on my new member post.

Was your dog similar to this in looks????


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Baya 8 weeks









Baya at 9 weeks 









Baya at 10 weeks









Baya at 11 weeks









Baya 12 weeks they finally both came up!
































Ears were up this morning and have been staying up all day!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

YAY Baya!!!


----------



## Alicia

Luther's went up this week. He's nine weeks old.


----------



## k950ECHO

07/25/2009









08/01/2009









09/30/2009 _Tear Mender ( didnt work)









10/09/2009 - After Tear Mender









10/15/2009 _ with Breathe Right Strips & Eye Lash Glue


----------



## travistee

Kiai at 4 months with his ears up and down.
These pics were taken within a few minutes of each other.


----------



## k950ECHO

07/25/2009










07/30/2009









08/2009










09/2009 - Tear Mender glue










10/2009











10/31/2009- Breathe right Strips


----------



## Megan

Here is a pic of Troopa the day after we got him (8 weeks, 1 day old)









And here is a pic from yesterday (8 weeks, 5 days old)









I was amazed at the difference in just a few days.


----------



## sadie

we had lift off on one ear about 2 months ago the other has no sign of shifting however if she eventually has wonky ears (one up one down) or they both go up im really not bothered i just think shes cute what ever way she is


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

Damian is 15 weeks old now. His ears will stand up if he is leaning backwards, so it seems they have potential. Other than that, they are down. I see most of your guys' dogs have at least stood up long before 15 weeks. WHY ME!


----------



## Jason L

I think (THINK) we have lift off with Ike. A few days past 14 weeks.


----------



## Jason L

Some earlier comparison pics

Ike @ 8weeks








10 weeks








11 weeks








12 weeks








13 weeks


----------



## pinx05

Here is Prairie the day we got her at a little under 6 weeks.










and this was taken i think 2 days ago. That would make her 7 weeks?










Her ears are up all the time right now but they aren't very big yet, they are getting bigger though. Hopefully they are up for the long haul, but after seeing everyone's ears go up and down, and up and down... I won't get to excited! lol Beautiful dogs everyone!


----------



## HommeDeBois

I see that Ester-C has been used, what about Calcium citrate capsules tossed in with the kibble at feeding time?


----------



## Momma

Dixie 8 wks.









8 wks 3 days









I know it's not much, but after Harley's ears not standing at all, this is AWESOME for me to see!!!!!


----------



## georgiapeach717

Clover at 7.5 weeks:









8 weeks 2days









9 weeks 3 days (day before yesterday)









Last night he woke up dazed and one was standing straight up but flopped back in before I could grab the camera! LOL!


----------



## lrodptl

> Originally Posted By: HommeDeBoisI see that Ester-C has been used, what about Calcium citrate capsules tossed in with the kibble at feeding time?


I have read a very technical article explaining why Calcium supplements should never be given to a growing pup. Essentially,the supplemental calcium never goes to the ears but could complicate bone growth negatively.


----------



## Blitz1203

He turns 8 weeks tomorrow and his ears have been up since I picked him up 4 days ago. His remaining litter mates varied. His fellow white sister's ears were still down, but his black and tan brother's were beginning to stick up.


----------



## georgiapeach717

getting closer with one of them!!

this morning:


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt




----------



## fightin14

3








2









1









lift off


----------



## Melly

*Bella 3 months old*

So here is my girl she is 3 months just got her last night, Her ears are floppy, I got my other gsd @ 6 mo old and his was already up. When should you start to worry about it?


----------



## brew1985

Here's Bison the day after we got him, at 7 weeks exactly:







[/IMG]

His ears have grown noticeably and are on their way up, slowly but surely! All in just one week!


----------



## Melly

Melly said:


> So here is my girl she is 3 months just got her last night, Her ears are floppy, I got my other gsd @ 6 mo old and his was already up. When should you start to worry about it?


And they are coming up








But she still keeps them back a lot will she stop doing that. (back like Kane does when he is told no lol)


----------



## Atticus09

Atticus at 8 weeks









12 weeks









5 months









and here he is today @ 7 months...I've pretty much come to terms that the right ear is not going to go up


----------



## tony fares

*My GSD's ears are down at 5 months, what should i do?*

heyyyyyy, i hope u could help me, my black & red german shepherd who turned 5 months hasnt her ears up till now, i visited the vet. n he told me that it maybe for some genetic reasons, but her parents have both ears well stood up, n i used to raise to of her brothers with her, they have both ears up, the mother put 10 puppies, they had all ears up by 2 months, n she's the only one with her ears totally down, what should i do?? she turned 5 months, plz help me


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm not sure if this puppy could get any cuter... 

Ears have been up for two days now! Carly will be 13 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## vinnyb

Playing with the cat, both ears are up at 14 weeks!


----------



## DakotaBean311

This was Dakota before we got her - not sure how old here but it makes me smile {:


----------



## furkan

*11 weeks old*

Ray its my 11 weeks old puppy.. yesterday i realised both ears are up ))


----------



## mrezkill

Here are a couple I took of Tater today. He's 5 months old


----------



## tgolike

Major is 10 weeks old this past Saturday, and both ears have been up for a few days. I expect we will have more ups and downs, but this is the first time that they have gone up and stayed up for this length of time.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Molly with ears down:









Her ears starting to stand:


















Her ears now:


----------



## gsd_bella

Ryker had his ears up at 6 weeks, they went down at around 8 weeks and did a bit of a dance before coming back up just before 10 weeks. They've been up for nearly a week now


----------



## DebGem

*Ears up surprise for me*

My pups shocked me with my two gal pups showing an ear up off and on at 5 wks but it's not steady yet. The boys are coming around little bit by bit now at 6wks... totally surprised me!


----------



## Brighthorizondogs

Mine was 16 weeks when I got her and her ears were already fully up surprisingly seeing as they are so large. She was truly all ears. She was sooooooooo cute. I fell in love with those ears. I laughed when I saw her picture for the first time.


----------



## hope1970

I have a 5 1/2 month old male gsd, george, whose ears were up by 3 mos., and have stayed, they are gorgeous. I also have a 10 week old female, Koti, whose ears both have just stood last week, they lean towards each other, but otherwise are looking good!!...I have heard that if you have ever seen your dogs ears ever stand, they will stand.


----------



## txbwj

here's Axl at 8 weeks and 12 weeks


----------



## VChurch

Eight weeks old:


----------



## c1chelle

*3 months*

Karma's ears have went it, leaned in, went own, and now they are out. She looks hilarious!! I hope I attach this right.


----------



## chicagojosh

here's a couple of cody...


----------



## c1chelle

*Karma's ears: up down, in, out....*

I found a few more, but couldn't figure out how to edit so I added another post. Here here is 7 weeks, 8 weeks (on right), 3 months, and 16 weeks. They just cannot make up their mind. Hopefully they are making their way up soon and for the last time to stay.


----------



## vinnyb

chicagojosh said:


> here's a couple of cody...


Hey Chicagojosh, love the pics of Cody. In Chicago as well, West Loop. Love taking the pup to the parks in the area to get his energy out. A couple of pics of Rocco.

@ 9 weeks









Now at 6 months


----------



## Cherry314

*Kona, her ears, and me--we are having our ups and downs.*

These pictures were taken within 4 days of each other. The first one is Kona with my daughter and the second one is her reaction to me making a clicking noise.


----------



## paulag1955

Shasta at 8 weeks:









10 weeks:









12 weeks


----------



## blackviolet

Aww, I don't have ears up pics yet, but it looks like one _wants_ to go up! He turned 12 weeks yesterday.










A goofy face to go with his goofy ear, haha.


What's good for them to chew on? I know rawhide is a no-no for puppies, and I thought beef bones were "teeth-wreckers"?


----------



## paulag1955

blackviolet said:


> Aww, I don't have ears up pics yet, but it looks like one _wants_ to go up! He turned 12 weeks yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A goofy face to go with his goofy ear, haha.
> 
> 
> What's good for them to chew on? I know rawhide is a no-no for puppies, and I thought beef bones were "teeth-wreckers"?


This is such a cute photo!


----------



## dianak105

Hey everyone...Yes I am another typical paranoid german shepherd puppy owner. I know everyone says wait until they finish teething but it's very frustrating seeing puppies that are 7, 8, 9 weeks old and have perfect, upright ears. I have noticed they have started to lift just a bit and when he runs they will flip all the way up. Also when he wakes up and sits up straight, they will stand up straight for not even a minute and then flop back over. Is this progress or just wishful thinking????...Here's my baby boy Byron...
The first pic is when we got him at 7 weeks, the last one is today when he woke up, notice the ear  BTW he is 10 weeks and 5 days


----------



## Justin0406

*Before and After ear shot 8wks and 13 wks*

Justin ears when we brought him home at 8 weeks (adorable floppy ears) Justin at 13 weeks... ear standing at attention... he looks so funny because his body has not grown into his oversize ears... lol


----------



## blackviolet

My goober's ears were both up for a few hours one day, then they both flopped. Two days later, they both went up and were up all day, then one flopped the next day. It's been like 4 days, and one has stayed up, and the other is still floppy.



paulag1955 said:


> This is such a cute photo!


This is exactly one week later:










Darn the ear that flopped again.


----------



## Klaus13

dianak105 said:


> Hey everyone...Yes I am another typical paranoid german shepherd puppy owner. I know everyone says wait until they finish teething but it's very frustrating seeing puppies that are 7, 8, 9 weeks old and have perfect, upright ears. I have noticed they have started to lift just a bit and when he runs they will flip all the way up. Also when he wakes up and sits up straight, they will stand up straight for not even a minute and then flop back over. Is this progress or just wishful thinking????...Here's my baby boy Byron...
> The first pic is when we got him at 7 weeks, the last one is today when he woke up, notice the ear  BTW he is 10 weeks and 5 days


I believe that is how my boy's ears were at 10 weeks old.i've gotten a random one ear up pic from my husb to me at work,and he said it was just for a little bit.He is now about 18 weeeks,he still has teething to go through,about 6 m is the worry point.I still get jealous,lol of pups that have ears up early,but as long as they are flopping and dancing and doing all sorts of weird things,I know they will be up eventually.Also talking to the breeder will help,I know my boys brother at 10 months old was on the premises when I got my pup,and his ears were perfect! Even emailed and questioned about the ears,and was just told not to do a thing,that every pups ears from each litter this dam had went up.It puts my mind at ease now.
Pic my husband sent of him at 11 weeks when the one stood for a short time.








For a few weeks,that same ear wold go up and down,and i worried that the other would crease and have a problem,this about 13wks








Then the other goes up,and one that originally did,had a crease! go figure!








Now at 18 weeks,his ears are pretty much down all the time,well raised at the bases,unless something gets his attention and perks up those ears like this!









Don't fret...enjoy your pup and his ear stage..I snap pics all the time,cuz I know I will look back and laugh at the silly ear dance pics!!!


----------



## dianak105

Klaus13 said:


> I believe that is how my boy's ears were at 10 weeks old.i've gotten a random one ear up pic from my husb to me at work,and he said it was just for a little bit.He is now about 18 weeeks,he still has teething to go through,about 6 m is the worry point.I still get jealous,lol of pups that have ears up early,but as long as they are flopping and dancing and doing all sorts of weird things,I know they will be up eventually.Also talking to the breeder will help,I know my boys brother at 10 months old was on the premises when I got my pup,and his ears were perfect! Even emailed and questioned about the ears,and was just told not to do a thing,that every pups ears from each litter this dam had went up.It puts my mind at ease now.
> Pic my husband sent of him at 11 weeks when the one stood for a short time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a few weeks,that same ear wold go up and down,and i worried that the other would crease and have a problem,this about 13wks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the other goes up,and one that originally did,had a crease! go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now at 18 weeks,his ears are pretty much down all the time,well raised at the bases,unless something gets his attention and perks up those ears like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't fret...enjoy your pup and his ear stage..I snap pics all the time,cuz I know I will look back and laugh at the silly ear dance pics!!!


 


I take pictures everyday of my boy going through his different ear stages. Not to mention he's growing SO fast. Your pup looks like he's definitely making progress! Byron isn't teething yet so that's something else to look forward too. Today his ears looking perkier than usual. I also was able to get a picture of one ear standing straight up (sorry for the shoe in the pic, he loves chewing on them ) ! They have been standing up for longer periods of time now, but by longer I mean over a minute LOL. Anyways, I have hope and seeing your pics and everyone elses pics gives me reassurance!


----------



## Eva von Selah

Eva's ears stayed up at 11 weeks, but it was so cool to watch them go from little folded triangles to the upright beauty that they are! The 4th pic is at 12 weeks when they were fully erect with no more flopping.


----------



## crazyiris

first pic was first day at home... he was 9 weeks both ears up.
a week later one ear went down...then eventually both went down.. then one ear went back up at almost 3 months. Now at 3 months and 5 days. there both up. It happen in a couple of days. There holding good.


----------



## VegasResident

One up at 7.5 weeks










Both back down at 9 weeks










Waiting for next one!!!


----------



## dianak105

These darn ears are still making me crazy:crazy:. I guess this is what they call the "ear dance". Byron hasn't started teething yet. He was 13 weeks old yesterday (at least I don't think he's teething yet). His left ear looks limp but when he's outside it will lift up. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed. His right ear has been standing up wayyy more often now. He'll even fall asleep with it up. Here are some recent pics of my Byron:wub::wub:


----------



## Eva von Selah

Atticus09 said:


> Atticus at 8 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here he is today @ 7 months...I've pretty much come to terms that the right ear is not going to go up


Don't give up yet! I've seen them go up as late as 11 months. You may want to glue them,, it's really easy and effective.


----------



## dianak105

Hey everyone! Well my Byron now has full lift off on his right ear. It's been up for about 3 days now. I've even flicked it to see if it will drop (lol) but it pops right back up. I know it may go back down once he starts teething but I'm so happy! The left ear has started to stand too but only when he's really excited. I'm loving the progress and as stressful as this is, it's so funny too!!!


----------



## Sultan

My puppy Sultan's ear have been up since the day I brought him home. Here he is at about 2 months...











Here he is around 3 months...









And this is the most recent picture of him ( taken yesterday ) at 4 months old...










I flippin loove him:wub:


----------



## dianak105

Hey Everyone! Byron had his right ear up for about 3 weeks straight. His left ear was a little more than half way up but didn't fully straighten up completely. Well I noticed his right ear started looking more and more limp so I checked his mouth and sure enough his adult teeth are starting to cut thru. Both ears have flopped over now. He turned 4 months on 9/13/10. They do take turns standing up from time to time throughout the day. Can't wait for both ears to be straight up. Hopefully it's not too late. I feed him cottage cheese every other day mixed into his food to increase his calcium. Does anyone think I should start taping his ears???????? 
Anways, he had his first trip to the beach this weekend. He LOVED IT!!:wub: Here are some pictures, enjoy!!!


----------



## CNTLOSE

Here is the latest pic I have of Athena with her ears.









However so far today both have been sticking straight up...even when not in alert mode!


----------



## Blade_GSD

*Blade*

My beautiful boy 









8 week, just after i got him home.









10 weeks, both ears down.









12 weeks, one up!









13 weeks, we have lift off!


----------



## dianak105

Byron (almost 8 months)..:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## SchDDR

Danke, not sure of age at pic, around 8 weeks, these are from her breeder.










Danke, 14 Weeks


----------



## LyndsayBottichio

At 8 weeks when we brought her home









10 weeks









14 weeks! Finally!!









This happened when teething began









We taped as told, but at just over a year, the tips are still flopped over backwards. Harumph.


----------



## momto3k9s

Here's my Athena at 12 weeks old today. I'm getting a little nervous that ear is going to stay like this!!!


----------



## jprice103

We got Cheyenne at 8 weeks, and in just two weeks, her ears have gone from floppy to tee-pee!


----------



## HeyJude

*Getting there...*

Harley is 10 weeks, and his ears are all over the place! I think this might be his over-easy stage!


----------



## jprice103

Harley is just TOO CUTE!!


----------



## sportsman1539

Sammie at 6 weeks, 10 weeks, and 12 weeks


----------



## HeyJude

Gosh, I love the ear stage! 
This one is so darned adorable.


----------



## HeyJude

jprice103 said:


> Harley is just TOO CUTE!!


Thanks, I sure love him!


----------



## sportsman1539

HeyJude said:


> Gosh, I love the ear stage!
> This one is so darned adorable.


Thanks a bunch!! Her ears have held strong for over a week now. Hopefully they dont go down during teething. Her sister's ears stood about 2 days before hers but went back down yesterday. We'll see what happens with Sammie


----------



## HeyJude

Harley is getting take off! Actually, he is in the Tee Pee stage...


----------



## bruiser

*Bruiser's ears are up!!!*

Bruiser's ears came up two days before we went on vacation...one day he will surely grow in those ears!!!


----------



## Ickdeep

Hes getting there;


----------



## Kris10

bruiser said:


> Bruiser's ears came up two days before we went on vacation...one day he will surely grow in those ears!!!


I just posted in your album, but I'll comment again here...Bruiser is too cute :wub::wub::wub:!


----------



## RussiansOwner_MszPoochie

Russian!

10 weeks 









4 days after...he hates taking pictures









12 weeks


----------



## VDAL

*Nuka*










Nuka one day before 4 months finally got her years up


----------



## PaddyD

You'd have to look at my album.


----------



## Tems

This is my puppy

3 months:









4 months:









Should I be worried that his ears are still not fully up?


----------



## dazedtrucker

12 weeks, 1 up, 1 not interested at the moment 







1 week later...







1st night home, at 8.5 weeks


----------



## cocolola

Help !! My girl is now 7 months old. Her ears are up early in the day, but it seems they get "tired" as the datUY gets on. Her father dHad soft ears, but hers have been up since 8 weeks but it seems they are now up and down all through the day. Help,,,, do u think they will come up for good and stay.


----------



## rlb0311

heres Angel at 6 week's


----------



## rlb0311

8 weeks


----------



## rlb0311

10 weeks


----------



## juliejujubean

before i got her, around 5-6 weeks of age







this one is around 7 weeks!







after i got her, at 8 weeks old







at 9 weeks, her ears were all the way up.  
so cute 
no worries to the other owners, sometimes they don't stick up that fast, but they will go up!!! just wait and they will come!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

Here's my Emila.

*5 weeks*









*5 weeks, going on 6 weeks*









*6 weeks*









*7 weeks*









*8 weeks, going on 9 weeks*









Don't you just love the one ear up/one ear down combination?  I just love those crazy ear stages, so cute!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

Here's an "Ear" update for Emila...

*10 weeks.. her ear decided to go floppy.*









*10 weeks going on 11 weeks.. still floppy.*









*11 weeks... her ears are trying to come up.*









*almost 12 weeks. Success, both ears standing!*


----------



## cta

our dog's ears took a little while to stand up, but i wasn't worried because his sister's ears were up at 9 weeks. his were every which way until he was done teething. down, up, sideways and my favorite, gremlin-style where they kind of stuck straight out from his head :laugh:


----------



## guitarest

Dont really have many ears down, Blitz has always been ahead of the pack in regards to his ears. This was the day he turned 8 weeks old, they have been up since then..


----------



## guitarest

vomheinolf said:


> Here's my Emila.


What a fluffy dog, if she was mine I would be praying she continued to look like this the rest of her life. I can not remember ever seeing a GSD this fluffy; ever.


----------



## KlausvonCrump

We woke up to a nice surprise! Klaus is proud of his big boy ears 

Before:










After:


----------



## suzzyq01

8 weeks - one up one down









10 weeks - one up one down










12 weeks - both down









14 weeks - both up!! yay! :wub:


----------



## PaddyD

11 weeks
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...cture4295-11-weeks-our-first-day-together.jpg

3 months
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/paddyd-albums545-abby-picture5356-3-months.jpg

7 months
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/paddyd-albums545-abby-picture5514-7-months.jpg


----------



## BCK

*Riley*

9 weeks...both floppy
11 weeks...one up one down
12 weeks...both standing


----------



## Peco

Bella at 8 Weeks






 Bella at 9 Weeks






 Bella at 10 Weeks - Sonars straight up


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

Thought I'd add a few more pictures of my Emila. She's getting so big!

*Emila - 13 weeks. Ears up!*









*Emila - 13 weeks. Ears up!*









*Side view of my beautiful little girl*









*Side view of my beautiful little girl*









*Beautiful!*


----------



## Eiros

*Jack ears up at 12 weeks!?*

I'm in love with Jack's ears! I'm sure they'll go up and down some more but for now they are up! I was surprised how fast it happened... must be all that chewing 

9.5 weeks:









11 weeks: they flip-flopped! :rofl:









12 weeks:









12.5 weeks!!!


----------



## pwillow

they look so goofy with their ears. Not sure what this one would be called?


----------



## koda00

pwillow said:


> they look so goofy with their ears. Not sure what this one would be called?


"ADORABLE":wub:


----------



## Shaina

I'm a little sad that my pups ears have been strongly up since I brought her home! I almost would have liked to see her in a goofy awkward stage  They started to flop a minimal amount, but are now erect and not going anywhere.


----------



## k_sep

Warning, lots of pictures! :wub:

When I first got her at 6-8 weeks (found her, so her bd is unknown)








Ears were solidly down for a while. Three weeks later:








A week later her right ear started to come up a bit:
























Then two weeks later it flopped and the other ear started to come up:
























Then two days ago they both finally stood up. They flop a bit when she runs and aren't 100% solid, but they have stayed up for the two days.

















Sorry if they're too many pictures. >_>


----------



## Kobe24

My pup will be 5 months next week.










His ears are like this usually when he wakes up










Then they're like this for most of the day. Both ears are standing up more and more each day. Do you think any taping or inserts need to be used?


----------



## FG167

Kastle has small ears, they went up almost immediately.

7.5 weeks, the day I picked him up


8 weeks


8.5 weeks


9 weeks


10.5 weeks


11.5 weeks


----------



## koda00

Kobe24 said:


> My pup will be 5 months next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His ears are like this usually when he wakes up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then they're like this for most of the day. Both ears are standing up more and more each day. Do you think any taping or inserts need to be used?


Nope!!! they're heading in the right direction


----------



## Kobe24

koda00 said:


> Nope!!! they're heading in the right direction


Thanks! That's great news. I was just worried because his right ear is a little lazy.


----------



## daisy_owner

I just got my new baby Daisy 8 days ago. She is now 9 weeks old and this morning I awoke to find her ears doing this...


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11

I absolutely love this photo!! She is definitely going to be standing out with her colors and markings. Her ears look awesome, as well. We recently acquired a 16 week old, well she was 14 weeks when we got her, but both of her ears were both erect.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova

So many cute puppies!


----------



## daisy_owner

another picture of daisy, it's been a week since her ears stood and now they stand straight up! Trying to get a good picture but she won't stand still


----------



## tuffloud1

Finally at 19 weeks, his ears are up!


----------



## daisy_owner

Here's Daisy at 11 weeks. Ears started to droop a little but still up...


----------



## daisy_owner

Daisy at 14 weeks. Ears are straight up like a champ! She's growing up so fast. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/daisy_owner-albums1823-daisy-picture11152-daisy-14-weeks.jpg


----------



## KlausvonCrump

Standing tall at ~3.5 months.


----------



## Stella's Mom

Just going up at 10 weeks









http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...r-giant-paws-she-will-grow-quite-big-girl.jpg

Fully up at 3.5 months


----------



## Stella's Mom

georgiapeach717 said:


> Clover at 7.5 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 weeks 2days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 weeks 3 days (day before yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night he woke up dazed and one was standing straight up but flopped back in before I could grab the camera! LOL!


LoL...I love those pics.


----------



## Kittilicious

I don't even wanna look at these pics... I'm still waiting for Knuckles' ears to pop. His littermate's ears are up already


----------



## hattifattener

*Odita Cilberg*

7 weeks











13 weeks












now


----------



## hattifattener

i guess,she's fluffy too


----------



## mrsartz

*Ears only stand when Luke's laying down*

I took this pisture while Luke was snoozing which is the only time that his ears stand up. When he woke from this nap his one ear stood on it's for about 4 seconds. Then about 10 minutes later it did the same.


----------



## Antonbr

*Lucy*

Lucy at 8 weeks before I got her. Second picture she is 11 weeks. Last picture she is four months.


----------



## Minoli

8 weeks 









9.5 weeks 









16 weeks


----------



## DorothyM

Rocky's ears arent quite there yet, but he's around 3 months old. While walking they're almost all the way up and just the tips wriggle a bit. It's adorable.


----------



## chuckh

New to the site but i figured this was a good place to introduce my boy Zeus. Hes 18 weeks and doing great. 
7 weeks









10 weeks









17 weeks


----------



## teh_fuzz

So, what is all the deal about standing ears?
I found it funny Ash's ears are up at all times, next thing i know i found this forum even has a doggie ear section??!

 Just from today shelter sheet said he was 9 months old so we shall say he is about 9mos and 1 week old


----------



## k_sep

At seven and a half months, Luna is still doing the ear dance with her right ear. Several times I thought it was up for good, but it keeps changing. 
Some days her ear is like this:








The next day, or even later in the day, it'll come up about "half way" like this:








And sometimes, both ears are all the way up (which has been happening more and more, but will still sometimes go down again). Ever day her ears are both up fully at some points, but I think it's funny that even at 7 1/2 months, she's still doing the "ear dance":


----------



## mrsartz

Luke's ears not too long after we brought him home










the next stage










then this










now this with a whole bunch of funny looking stuff in between










Sometimes this...we call it his salute










and sometimes he crosses them


----------



## N Smith

Gladiator - 16 weeks









*The black one*

Gladiator - 19 weeks











Gladiator - 5 1/2 months


----------



## HeyJude

My new puppy at 14 weeks, I hope they go up, they are folded on top of her head!


----------



## TheVintageAngel

LOVE looking at all these great ear pics....I'm sorry but it cracks me up when one is up and one is down....thought I'd join in the fun....

Jemma at 9 weeks old...floppy floppy little ears...













....and we have lift off, and possibly satellite reception with these things at 4 months old


----------



## kitmcd

3 months








4 months






5 months


----------



## [email protected]

Darby at 8 weeks "I think I can"








10 weeks "I think I can"








14 weeks, "Finally"


----------



## GatorDog

[email protected] said:


> Darby at 8 weeks "I think I can"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 weeks "I think I can"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 weeks, "Finally"


That second picture has got to be the cutest thing I've ever seen...:wub:


----------



## [email protected]

GatorDog said:


> That second picture has got to be the cutest thing I've ever seen...:wub:


Thanks GatorDog, I think she is adorable. (I'm a little partial.) They grow so fast...


----------



## shepherdmom

How bout this one. All down, one up and both up.  All in the same picture.


----------



## [email protected]

shepherdmom said:


> How bout this one. All down, one up and both up.  All in the same picture.


Beautiful Doggies, that is really covering all the bases. So cute.


----------



## [email protected]

TheVintageAngel said:


> LOVE looking at all these great ear pics....I'm sorry but it cracks me up when one is up and one is down....thought I'd join in the fun....
> 
> Jemma at 9 weeks old...floppy floppy little ears...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and we have lift off, and possibly satellite reception with these things at 4 months old


Jemma is so pretty. She looks like a little stuffed animal. Adorable.


----------



## Laney

Rivers 9 weeks:









Rivers 12 weeks:


























Rivers 6 months (FINALLY! I was starting to think it wouldn't happen):


----------



## stoli2003

Here is Zore at 5 weeks in the back ground with a littler mate and 14 weeks as of last week. This is a little unusual for 5 weeks.


----------



## JordanT

Sasha at 7 weeks










Sasha 11 weeks ( Cloth was in way ;P )









Sasha 16 weeks ( Sitting down )









Sasha 16 weeks ( Standing up )


She didnt get the 1 ear 1 down, her ears were down till 10 weeks, then i woke up one day at 11 weeks and they were up.


----------



## guatemama07

Here's Harley (d-o-b 2/1/12) today:

I thought it was cute how one ear is trying to stand up and the other is still floppy


----------



## JessicaM

*one up one down*

Coco is 9 weeks. Just the other day we noticed that we have one ear up. Hopefully the other will follow eventually! She still looks pretty darn cute.


----------



## JaimeZX

Kalypso at 12 weeks!


----------



## Zeeva

Zeeva's ears perked up pretty quickly without doing any kind of dance but here's my attempt at showing the process...


----------



## Kunal Herkal

Kaiser at 48, 63, 72, 74, 78, 84 days respectively..


----------



## AllyMW

Serah at 6 months, both of her ears have been up but they do not like to stay up


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## 0pusX

Here is Bella at 12 weeks










And Bella at 13 weeks......












PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let them go back up!

**edit, not sure why the pics wont display the proper way. Sorry


----------



## rooandtree

been gluing and working to get those ears up for a few months now..and i think its going to work!!


----------



## Lucky Paw

here is teddy at 8 weeks when i brought him home
the key tu success with the ears is NEVER TOUCH THE EARS they are fragile and have somewhat ligaments that can be damaged








then at 10 weeks


----------



## dbellamore

[/IMG]somehow this isn't workig for me grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dbellamore

Maybe this will work. duh.

http://s1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii561/dbellamore/


----------



## 0pusX

I've given up trying to figure Bella's ears out. They have been up then down, then up and now down again! The last time they went down was about 2-3 weeks ago.... Then she seemed to lose a BUNCH of teeth and now it looks like her adult teeth are all in. Her ears occasionally pop up for a minute but then lay back down or do the flop. 

I'm at the point where I just am going to let it play out an whatever happens, happens. She is going to be 6 months next week so I'm pretty sure they will go back up since they have been up twice before.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## stormtaylor91

*8 weeks old*

Just got her. Was told she is full blooded (parents were on sight and looked full blooded to me) but she's only about 10-11lbs and she's 8 weeks old. And her ears are SO floppy. I'm beginning to wonder if they'll ever stand up and also if she's even full blooded or just a mix. She also needs a name! Suggestions??


----------



## BASHASM

*Here's a pix of Bash at 9mos old..*

is there still hope for his ear to up?. he is 1y/o now.


----------



## 0pusX

stormtaylor91 said:


> Just got her. Was told she is full blooded (parents were on sight and looked full blooded to me) but she's only about 10-11lbs and she's 8 weeks old. And her ears are SO floppy. I'm beginning to wonder if they'll ever stand up and also if she's even full blooded or just a mix. She also needs a name! Suggestions??


8 weeks only? Nothing to worry about!! Just be patient.


----------



## m1953

BASHASM said:


> is there still hope for his ear to up?. he is 1y/o now.


Is the pic her when she is year old. She really looks younger than a year in that photo.. From the tons of info I have read about soft ears, while anything is possable as far as ears standing at a year, it starts getting pretty unlikely at that point. Nala is 8 months and I am making one last ditch effort at taping. 2 plus months of forms have not helped.
Good luck with her ears


----------



## ankittanna87

@ lucky paw - really? both ears erect at 8 weeks? wow.. this is Kaiser at 8 weeks.. Hopefully should be fine in a week or two.. not worried but I don't want them to be floppy forever


----------



## PorkandBeans

Kittilicious said:


> I don't even wanna look at these pics... I'm still waiting for Knuckles' ears to pop. His littermate's ears are up already


Same here. I thought this thread would give me hope but instead I'm just discouraged seeing all of these younger puppies with their ears fully standing while we're still floppy with no sign of standing.


----------



## Jericho2007

Here is a pic of my 9 week old male puppy. both of his ears were up at 8 weeks. My female's ears didn't come up til 5 and a half months and still standing at 9 months now. Her's are much longer though which I think might make a difference.










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0pusX

Here is Bella now at almost 9 months. Her ears stand good except for the very tops. I'm hoping when her head widens some maybe that will help.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue

Ollie's ears have gone through many phases but mostly they were floppy lab ears so stay positive!

He's going to be 5 months old this month and this is the first time both ears have been up, they've mostly been staying up but today they were a bit floppy but I don't expect to have any trouble with his ears when he's an adult. Also don't forget sometimes it takes longer for long coat GSD's ears to go up.

When I first brought him home, both flopped down shortly afterwards.

IMG_0373 by snowypony, on Flickr

They were like this most of the time


Ollie - Balboa park (12/19/2012 by snowypony, on Flickr

Left ear came up first then the right

Untitled (2012-12-29 10:26:48) by snowypony, on Flickr

Most recently a couple days of perfect ears but today they got a little floppy again. 

Ollie - 17 weeks old by snowypony, on Flickr


----------



## mandiah89

My GSD Penny at 10 weeks has the "one up" going on lol so cute


----------



## Raffilr

Maximus at 8 wks ears down












and Maximus at 12 wks ear up















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelcraw

BASHASM said:


> is there still hope for his ear to up?. he is 1y/o now.


Your puppy looks exactly like mine .....ears and all. He is 7.5 months.


----------



## BASHASM

m1953 said:


> Is the pic her when she is year old. She really looks younger than a year in that photo.. From the tons of info I have read about soft ears, while anything is possable as far as ears standing at a year, it starts getting pretty unlikely at that point. Nala is 8 months and I am making one last ditch effort at taping. 2 plus months of forms have not helped.
> Good luck with her ears


he was about 10mos in that pic.. ears still down until now but we love him and happy with his ears up or down. It gives him his personality ^__^


----------



## BASHASM

Kelcraw said:


> Your puppy looks exactly like mine .....ears and all. He is 7.5 months.


lol i saw your gsd pix and they really look alike.


----------



## BMWHillbilly

Jazzy's ears went up at 8 weeks. No scissor ears liked i expected...lol. That is too cute when they do that!


----------



## jen1982

I absolutely love this thread! So many cute ear stages. Here are some of our boy, Malcolm's ears from when we brought him home until this past Saturday. 

7 weeks








9 weeks








Almost 10 weeks








11 weeks 








14.5 weeks













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mego

Having one ear pop up consistently here


----------



## kgawley59

Looks like the female version of my pup, ears just the same. What happened to them?


----------



## Karma6577

Nero 

Wednesday 










Thursday












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichelleMc

The 3 pictures are of my dog trouble. His ears went through a phase where they would stand up and then go back down. Now his ears are up permanently. The pictures are at 2 months 3 months and now at 5 months.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KB007

*14 Weeks!*


----------



## GatorDog

9 weeks

Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 2/28/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

10 weeks

Carma 3/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 3/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Carma 3/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## mego

Well a few days after I commented on this before boom, both went up!








also, gah! she's so pretty!!! :wub:


----------



## Trinch

13weeks


----------



## Trinch

9 weeks, 11weeks, 12week , 14weeks

Tape will vome off on Sunday


----------



## Beka

Xander..

6 weeks









8 weeks









9 weeks









10 weeks









11 weeks









14 weeks









15 weeks (not really any change from 14 weeks)


----------



## WrigLuna

Their ears are one of my favorite things!!!

My Wrigley is only 1/4 GS, but he went through some interesting ear stages. His ears really looked like they were going to stand up, and then they just didn't. Now he puts them up (or usually just one up) if he is really interested in something outside, but that's about it. 

Here he is at almost 9 weeks when we adopted him:










Here are the various stages his ears went through at 3-4 months when it looked like they'd stand up:














































And then, about a month later, they went back to this and pretty much stayed that way:










And here he is on his 2nd birthday:










Luna has typical GS ears, but we didn't adopt her until she was about a year old, so her ears haven't changed.


----------



## nalax

These photos were all taken a month or so apart. Nala is now 6 1/2 months 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruff

*Vader*

6 weeks:









8 weeks:









9 weeks:









9 1/2 weeks:









10 weeks:









Up, up, and away. :gsdhead:


----------



## ROXsteady64

6 weeks , 11 weeks then 16 weeks.. LUCA!!


----------



## SarahLessner

*One Up; One Down*

Here's Griz, my little 11 week old GSD mix. His left ear just started to perk up today, but the right is still floppy. I think it's too adorable and had to share my picture!!


----------



## cajmoyper

My pup Samantha at 18 weeks. They hadn't been up since about 11 weeks.








This is her at 20 weeks. She's quite photogenic. 








Do I have anything to worry about? She's almost 5 months. When should I start worrying? I can see some more teeth just poking through.


----------



## TSFoxrace

here is 13 weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0pusX

Here is Shelby. She is just now 6 months old. Ears often stand up when she is playing outside but mainly are floppy when she is relaxed and calm.


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammi13

*4 months*

sammi & Kilo at 18 Weeks and 5 Days..


----------



## kilocaligsd

Kilo @7mos & kilo now 9mos at the lake house
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kilocaligsd

Kilo 4 & 5 mos ears up 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple

12.5 weeks ears still flying nun! Haven't seen them up at all! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0pusX

I feel your pain Apple, it's so frustrating to wait and wait and wait to see if these ears will pop up......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Apple

Tell me about it!! She looks adorable with them down, but I love the shepherd ears  lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

Here's my boy at about 7, 9, and again at almost 12. They are starting to stay up longer everyday... this is the best and straightest they have been. My daughter thinks this is a hilarious... says he looks silly :silly:


----------



## Sergeantsays

*They need to CHEW*

They need to CHEW, CHEW, CHEW, on good stuff of course. Bully sticks, baby carrots, frozen washcloths. Find something(s) they love and make sure they chew for a few hours a day. My breeder told me this when we took our guy home at 8 weeks and by 10-11 weeks his ears were up. One first, then the second. Very cute.


----------



## Black Kali

Kali @ 7 weeks, 2 days later both ears stood up










@ 8 weeks, they dropped again 










@ 10 weeks, one up










2 days later both ears stood up and never dropped again


----------



## HankyPanky

Hank at 15 weeks  his ears have been through the "flying nun" stage, perfectly straight up, and now in the "teepee" stage. Haha so cute.


----------



## shugarhey

15 weeks... still struggling :what:









Sometimes...








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack&Deezol

My boy shadow had a little something to show on tuesday when we got home from work, only one was up, then on tuesday we found him like this


----------



## Jack&Deezol

My boy deezol had his ears up for the past week now. Today they also went to they're first puppy class lol, and they were amazing. About the only 2 pups that did everything on command, just the leash that my shadow still don't like


----------



## JangoFreeman

Jango at 10 weeks


----------



## Max's Mommy

My baby Max at 12 weeks.


----------



## GSDlover143

Soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JangoFreeman

Jango at 11 weeks


----------



## gmanshepherd

14 month old male 'brown'
will they ever grow back?


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

Give it time. Mine went from this







To this







Then to this







And finally this









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0pusX

@VanBuren,

How old was your dog in the final pics (ears all the way down and then all the way up)?

Mine in 10 months old so I've given up hope of them standing all the time.


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds

He's 19 months in the final picture. It took a long time for those big ears to stand on their own.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 0pusX

@vanburen you have brought me a glimmer of hope that her ears will eventually stand. They are quite big! 

She is 10 months old now, weighs 82 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kat Tastic

Bentley, our adopted GSD(possibly Rottweiler mix +)

8 weeks, just home:







About 10 weeks:







12-13 weeks:







The tips kept standing and drooping on and off:







At around 5 months:
They've been up steadily for a month now. 








I think he got more GSD dna than anything else! We feed the Costco brand puppy chow, twice a day as much as he will eat. I try to trick him into eating more by putting puppy chow in an IQ Ball dog toy, which makes it more fun.


----------



## GSDlover143

SarahLessner said:


> Here's Griz, my little 11 week old GSD mix. His left ear just started to perk up today, but the right is still floppy. I think it's too adorable and had to share my picture!!


I don't see a mix 0.o

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loulabelle23

Jake at 7 months full ears up 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh

Jake when we got him at 16 weeks:

And now at 3, My What Big Ears You Have !:


----------



## Xena9012

Xena at 3 months. Look at those ears!


----------



## shugarhey

shugarhey said:


> Here's my boy at about 7, 9, and again at almost 12. They are starting to stay up longer everyday... this is the best and straightest they have been. My daughter thinks this is a hilarious... says he looks silly :silly:
> 
> View attachment 106162
> 
> 
> View attachment 106170
> 
> 
> View attachment 106178


Apollo's ears are up now at 6 months! He looks so handsome 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## c0d13e

Kilo at 4 months when will his ears fully stand up?


----------



## Peter_

A while back someone had asked me to put pictures of my pup up. So here it is 

At his on the dot 3 months.








And at his 4 1/2, just taken on the 27th.








For anyone who doesnt know, his name is Comet, and is a German Shepherd/Border Collie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what mix she is, and what you think her age is she's about 11-15 pounds (last vet visit was 10, and that was 3 weeks ago)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nessa and honor

got Honor at 10 weeks old 

























this is him now three weeks later


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nessa and honor

13 weeks






11 weeks , no taping or anything


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam

9 weeks old...Millie is the bigger eared puppy...miles was the smaller (smallest of the litter who outgrew Millie and another sibling...miles was not the cutest puppy but the breeder said he was the right fit for our family...he was the perfect fit)! 








12 weeks old....Millie is on all fours, large floppy ears, miles had her back ;-) tiny upright ears. 








15 weeks old....Millie is in the front, Miles ears had a growth spurt...








18 weeks old....Millie is the floppy eared mischievous looking one, miles grew into his ears again. 








18 weeks old....Millie had some charming stages with her ears. 








6 months old....Millie still bigger eared and one ear questionable...miles smaller perky ears. 








12 months old....Millie has the satellite dishes, miles is relaxing with the more user friendly ears. 








Millie 14 months old....still has large ears...but we love them. 








Miles 14 months old....








Millie 15 months old....taken a little over a week ago. She is growing into them....

If Millie can grow into her ears....any puppy has a shot. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maximus's Dad

Max at 8 weeks, 1st Day home








I can't remember the exact age but around 3 months








4/5months, so goofy looking 








He was a late bloomer for all you that have no hope  6 months








13 months








He was so up and down the whole, way through teething til about 6 months and then they never went back down again. We were relieved even thought it was very cute!


Sent from the Dog Park


----------



## mydogs

These pics make me feel better. My pup is 19 weeks one ear almost there just the tip floppy. The other ear down. Although it was up a few weeks ago. It's frustrating. I should enjoy it though


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kakarot

*my ears are growing!*

picked up my baby at 8 weeks.. he was one of the last 2 of 11 left.  no litter mates to play with..!
*
8 weeks*


















*will be 10 weeks on monday!*




























i had to tell him STAY a couple times just to get these pics. he moves around a bunch! he has puppy ADD.


----------



## Rolly84

Dallas at 4 months old. Ears are always up 



























ROLLY


----------



## Drake108

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602

*Perseus 6 weeks old.*

View attachment 191922


----------



## Drake108

I just love his ears! So cute!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelli mims

6 weeks and one almost up!!


----------



## Drake108

I am so happy at how confident he is. The trainer was very impressed how well behaved he was at our training session last week. The tee pee stage is by far my favorite ear stage!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs

here's Irok I used breathe right strip in his left our right ear for 4 weeks. Today it fell out and up for good. He also just stopped teething. I think if I waited it out it would've gone up 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## megansha

Pearl, 4 mo yesterday. Her ears are all over the place!


----------



## AnaleighK12k14

This is Kooper. He's 11 weeks and his are on the way up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## megansha

Pearl, 18 weeks. We're almost there for good I think!


----------



## Diesel7602

Maximus's Dad said:


> Max at 8 weeks, 1st Day home
> View attachment 182282
> 
> 
> I can't remember the exact age but around 3 months
> View attachment 182290
> 
> 
> 4/5months, so goofy looking
> View attachment 182298
> 
> 
> He was a late bloomer for all you that have no hope  6 months
> View attachment 182306
> 
> 
> 13 months
> View attachment 182314
> 
> 
> He was so up and down the whole, way through teething til about 6 months and then they never went back down again. We were relieved even thought it was very cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dog Park


This has to be the most awesome dog pic ever (guffy one) my fav for sure. =))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serbrider

Arya, 13 weeks. Not "really" up since it only lasts for a few seconds.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shemeld135

10 weeks ears all over the place! haha


----------



## Diesel7602

shemeld135 said:


> 10 weeks ears all over the place! haha


Awe!! Your puppy looks like mine =) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shemeld135

too cute! 



Diesel7602 said:


> Awe!! Your puppy looks like mine =)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602

shemeld135 said:


> too cute!


What's his birthday? Mine is 10 weeks as well. ((Feb 2))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnaleighK12k14

Kooper will be 15 weeks tomorrow. His left has been up but the right has come up over the past few days


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## megansha

Right one is back down, Pearl will be five months on 4/26!


----------



## andrea04

Lucie all ears 16 weeks old









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## megansha

Pearl, five months this Saturday. That right one is stubborn!


----------



## andrea04

Lucie at 16 weeks all ears









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anitram

Hans @ 4 months. His ears came up around 12-13 weeks and have stayed up. He never had the teepee stage, just floppy to upright. Now he needs to grow into them!


----------



## Alice13

Her ears were already up when we brought her home at 2.5 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayDub

Sable 2 months old, grew into her big girl ears perfectly. Both popped right up never got the crazy ear.


----------



## Gem

Specter had floppy ears when we picked him up at 8 weeks. They finally went up at 11 weeks. He's 12 weeks now.


----------



## megansha

Pearl, 5.5 months. Her right ear is finally almost back up!


----------



## eddie1976E

He is 13 weeks in these pictures.


----------



## Deeda

Chiefs ears were both up in this pic at 3 months and now one is down at 4 months


----------



## PaperFriend

*Ears Up Today at 9 1/2 Weeks*

Max's ears went up today at 9.5 weeks of age!


----------



## PaperFriend

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## megansha

Pearl is the long haired on the left. She'll be six months on 5/26, her right ear is almost there!  

She found this male GSD at the dog park who was almost identical to her and befriended him immediately. She knows a handsome boy when she sees one!


----------



## Beautiful Bailey

*Ears up*

Baileys right ear went up first then a week later her left ear was up BUT they both curled backwards at the tip. Now at almost 11 weeks old (12 weeks on Tuesday) both her ears are up fully with no curl.


----------



## AnyaGSD

Anya's ears were up at 8 weeks. Here she is at 10.


----------



## andrea04

Lucie at 8 weeks







Lucie at 12 weeks







Lucie at 16 weeks







And here she is at 21 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil

thats vicky at 8 weeks








at 9 weeks








at 9.5 weeks








still waiting for the other ear to stand up :laugh:


----------



## Lucy&Jax

*Still just one lol*

At 11 months old JAX's one ear still does not stand up, I'd like it to but not to fussed if it doesn't


----------



## YORCHI

Here are pictures of our puppies ears:

3 weeks old:


7 weeks old:


9 weeks old:


11 weeks old:


11 weeks old:


----------



## Shalyn

Layla will be 8 weeks old next week! Her ears are up and at 'em!


----------



## Shalyn

*Layla's Ears*


----------



## Buster & Elsa

*Yes*

Buster and Elsa's ears were up since day one when I got them at 8 weeks.


----------



## sunshowers

Echo at 8, 10, and 11 weeks.


----------



## RibMcNasty

Hank at 7 weeks, 9 Weeks, and now 10 weeks


----------



## elsonnn

*GSD ears broken?*

I've had this same worry! Because my dogs love to play rough, we thought that his ear got broken. We were worried! But most people say that the ears will eventually go back up. Not to mention that he has enormous ears. Anyway, here is the progression that we have seen so far.

Would love your input! 

Hans 10.23.14

1st Picture - 13 Weeks Most recent with his right ear down

2nd Picture - 11 Weeks

3rd Picture - 12 Weeks


----------



## Jake and Elwood

You will be a little sad when those ears stand up…. they are so adorable right now!


----------



## elsonnn

Haha Yes! Is it completely normal for his right ear to totally drop like that even though both ears have been up? First time GSD owner here! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rider

Rider still doesn't have 'up' ears at 16 weeks


----------



## WhimsicalRain

*Henry's ears today*

He is 10 weeks. His right ear started up and down yesterday. :wub:


----------



## elsonnn

Hans ears finally went totally up at 18 weeks! You can check earlier posts of his ears to see the progression. Finally!!


----------



## WhimsicalRain

Henry is at teepee stage at 12 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Zumi2015

Zumi never had the teepee ears hers have pretty much been HUGE from day one..., those teepee ears are adorable. Zumi def needs to grow into her ears lol


----------



## bobbyjen

Atticus had one ear down forever at about 15 weeks he lost a baby tooth and the ear went straight up and stayed up.


----------



## S!rWinston28

*Crazy Ears!*

Winston ears went up and down like crazy but he is 15 weeks old and they are both finally up!


----------



## SiegersMom

Mine came home with ears up at 8 weeks...they were up by 6-weeks. I kinda missed the crazy ears like my first gsd had but I've gotten used to them pics are 8 weeks and 10 weeks.


----------



## SVTour

Mine black puppy had to _really_ concentrate to get her ears up.










And yet struggled...









My white puppy - different story. Her ears have pretty much been up since day 1.


----------



## kauffmds

My Maggie was 3 1/2 months old when we brought her home. One of her ears was at "half mast" so to speak, even at this age. We brought her home on a Friday and by Monday, her ear was erect. Sometimes it simply takes longer.

On the other hand, my Heidi, who we adopted from the pound and was 6 years old, had the strongest ears I've ever seen. We had to put drops in her ears daily, due to the neglect that she suffered prior to her adoption.

I swear that dog could fold her ears like the wings on a fighter plane on an aircraft carrier! Once folded down, I had a very hard time pulling them up to put the drops into her ears. 

Here is Maggie the day we brought her home, then 3 days later:


----------



## Rolisaac

Nala had one ear up at 8 weeks and one half way up. They flopped back down and seem to have doubled in size! Last night she had the one ear back up and I couldn't help but laugh at how funny she looked with the big bat ear standing up. It didn't help that she had blue marker all over her face. . .


----------



## Bri

Mine is a late bloomer. She is almost 8 months, and her ears look like she is wearing a party hat at all times. Last month I taped them for almost 3 weeks, it didn't do much. I figure I'll just let her ears do their own thing from now on


----------



## MaximusLeviticus

*Cion's left ear ...







sometimes up now!*


----------



## Rolisaac

[/IMG]

Teepee ears! Kind of blury :/


----------



## Chasegsdlove

I got Chase at 8 weeks his ears when up a little over 3 months and he had teepee ears till 4 months then they straighten and have stayed up since he is now 7 and half months here is him at 8 weeks 3 and half months and 7 months


----------



## Rugerboy

Here's my Ruger boy before during and after!


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Chase is now 8 months ears are still standing tall still has to grown into them a bit


----------



## Acuna

First, let me say that I am not worried about his ears coming up. He comes from strong lines that have never required any sort of assistance with ears (taping, etc.).

Milo being focused on Wednesday:



Milo being focused today (Friday):



His right eear over the last three days:



Just think it is interesting that one ear shot up in about half a day and has stayed up and the other ear is creeping on up but well on its way. Milo normally sleeps on his right side and that is the only reason I can think of (other than arbitrary genetics, etc.) that one ear rose quickly and the other is taking its time.

Don't forget to enjoy your puppy regardless of what the ears are doing!


----------



## Jc Marie

6weeks still at breeders 1st pic, from 12weeks to 15weeks they went up and down, by 16weeks both up stayed up 2nd pic x


----------



## Ivy'sFamily

Ivy's ears @ 4 months not up yet ?


----------



## Robbins5

I love following this thread. We adopted a GSD/Newfoundland mix. He looks just like a GSD puppy (some of his brothers and sister resembled their Newfoundland dad more) but because he is not 100% GSD we don't know if his ears will ever go up. I guess we will have to wait and see!


----------



## CanineKarma

When we picked up Atlas at 12 weeks both ears were up. Three weeks later
one drops. We were concerned but two weeks or so after it went down it went up again.


----------



## Ragamuffin

*Love those ears!*

My girl Kara's ears have both gone up and down since i got her but most of the time are always up! It is apparently quite common for them to do this while puppies. I wouldnt care either way.....look at the face!


----------



## El_rex

Both ears down, 8 weeks



One is up, second on the way, 10 weeks



12 weeks, both up!


----------



## 4Flynn

My puppy is about 8 weeks old and his ears are fully erect which is not very common, and they are shorter than a typical shepherd's ears. He is almost an exact replica of the puppy in the middle of the image at the top left of the page. Exactly how common are ears like this in the breed? Is it from a particular bloodline or could it be from having Malinois ancestors?


----------



## Kaytay17

Loki's ears at 11 weeks old ?


----------



## frank771

Czar at 6 weeks old 


Czar at 7 1/2 weeks old


----------



## Fwright101

Ivy'sFamily said:


> Ivy's ears @ 4 months not up yet ?



My boy 4.5 months old not up yet


----------



## ahedd

Hello guys , I have 5 month old GSD female and the ears are not Straight perfectly , last week end we had dog show and she got some good results she got the SG3 position but some breeders said that ears will always be like that  the judge didnt mention anything about the ears ...
I am little concerned about the ears will they stay liked that ?
this the pedigree database link 

Omana

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4p0elcbmn6q7s7b/File 2016-09-19, 12 06 24 PM.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ixusx28yk65vrj/File 2016-09-19, 12 05 06 PM.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## KinsleyBlue

Love all the pics! 
Here's Kodiak at 6 weeks (still at breeder) and home with his ears all the way up at 10 weeks! His ears were almost entirely up by 8 weeks (2nd pic).
Just love him!


----------



## pepegraves

*Ears*

Hi, I am new to the forum...I have a 9-1/2 week old female whose left ear may or may not be normal...At any rate I'm not worried all that much...It just shows the difference in looks from 7 weeks to 9 - 1/2 weeks...


----------



## whiteron85

I have a 10 week old (today) German Shepherd puppy and his left ear doesnt sit the same as his right. His ears arent standing up yet but what Im worried about is if maybe his left ear was injured or damaged. There is no visible trauma to his ear and he doesnt lay on one side more than the other. Actually when he lays on his side his ears go into position as if they are standing. I have made a conscious effort to avoid petting and playing with his ears because I have read differing opinions on touching their ears before they stand. Also I am feeding him Purina pro Plan focus large breed puppy.


----------



## Summers29

Hey guys, I feel like another one of those GSD parents who are freaking out about his dogs ears not standing. My GSD IS a purebred and both of his parents are working line dogs with big beautiful ears. I just want y'alls opinion because I think Arrow is going to be a BIG boy and his ears are massive and it is just taking a little while longer for his to stand up. The bottom picture is a rare sighting of his ears showing the pink! I also believe he is going to be a golden GSD, he has lost ALL of his black from when he was a puppy. Do I care about his ears standing or not standing? No, I just want to know why they aren't!


----------



## karlakinsky

How old is Arrow? He is adorable by the way.


----------



## Summers29

He is 13 weeks! He was born on Thanksgiving of 2016!


----------



## ColoradoGSDLover

I'm concerned about my Jasper's ears. He is 19 weeks old and his ears go up and down, but mostly half down unless he tilts his head back a tiny bit, because they'll go up then. I have picks from January showing his right ear up almost always, but now they both feel like limp pieces of felt at the ends. Yes, I'll admit, I want him to have his ears up. He was bred to have upright ears and GSDs are more attractive with upright ears. I certainly won't love him less if they don't stand. Just disappointed. I remember freaking about my last guy too. His was late to stand, but OMG when they went up, they were strong and awesome. I wish I could remember when they finally stood. This is Jasper today, both pics taken 5 minutes apart. His head tilted very slightly in upward ears pic. Any thoughts?

Also, I just changed his sleeping arrangements so he does not sleep in his crate. I read somewhere that he should be able to stretch completely out when sleeping and not have his head pushed up against any surfaces, like the side of a crate.


----------



## ColoradoGSDLover

My guy, 4.75 months old, sometimes up (mostly - see pic a few posts up).


----------



## karlakinsky

Summers29 said:


> He is 13 weeks! He was born on Thanksgiving of 2016!


Way too young to worry...I wouldn't even start worrying until he is 5 or 5.5 months old. Give him lots of bones or bullysticks to chew on. My Rhone is 4.5 months and his aren't up yet. If they aren't up by 5.5 months I will try gluing them or using the breath right strips.


----------



## karlakinsky

ColoradoGSDLover said:


> I'm concerned about my Jasper's ears. He is 19 weeks old and his ears go up and down, but mostly half down unless he tilts his head back a tiny bit, because they'll go up then.


I would not worry at all about Jasper's ears. I am sure they will go up. He is probably teething and they will go up and down. He is adorable!


----------



## BHoffman

Lexi's ears have been fun to watch as they go from one standing up and then the other the next day, both being down, and today both standing up. Will have to wait and see what tomorrow brings.

Yesterday she is currently 11 weeks old










This evening











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TayciBear

This is Clementine when we got her at 8 weeks and then at 10 weeks.

The left ear doesn't stand up all of the time, but it has the crinkle at the base and it gets straighter everyday. The right ear is starting to pull up too.


----------



## Jrenkie

*Ears are Up!*

Izzy was carrying "teepee" ears but now at four months they're up and at 'em!


----------



## DebSchwan

10 weeks vs 16 weeks


----------



## thegooseman90

Floppy ears, half way up, and all the way up


----------



## rocco1

*Rocco at 4 months ears are up for now*

Rocco is 4.5 months young now and his ears came up, hope they stay up u never know. First time GSD owner, cant say I haven't wanted them to stand. But u were all right just have fun and watch the ear dance and enjoy my pup. 

This is a great site!!!!! he is a challenging pup but I'm able to get all the info I need right here.


----------



## Rey

Shams is now 12 weeks old weighs 24 pounds. His ears went up at 7 weeks up and down for a week and stayed up at 8 weeks old. Now he looks like he grew out of his ears hahaha.


----------



## Oscar - debieky

5 months should I start taping ?


----------



## Sandiego

http://s58.photobucket.com/user/sandiegoaz/media/IMG_9090_zpskx17uret.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3 These are before and after Breathe Right strips. She is 8months old


----------



## Sandiego

http://s58.photobucket.com/user/sandiegoaz/media/IMG_4095_zpsxdmxtahc.jpg.html?sort=3&o=30 

http://s58.photobucket.com/user/sandiegoaz/media/IMG_9085_zpsdv36fqwm.png.html?sort=3&o=7


----------



## GermanMama

This is my Arlo he will be 11 weeks tomorrow! His ears have just started to come up at the base. He seems to be taking longer with his ears but I know they will come up eventually !


----------



## Nekro

Athena's ears are finally up! She will be 12 weeks this Sunday, shes always had one ear up but her right was always floppy. It would be me all the time, but I knew I just needed to wait until it finally popped up.


----------



## Sunsilver

My female, Star has rather large ears. They were up when I brought her home at 12 weeks, but fell down again within a week. 

They didn't come up for good until she was 8 or 9 months old! I was REALLY starting to get worried! But everyone told me, hey, they were up when you got her, so they WILL come up eventually!

Pictures show her at 12 weeks, 4 months and 9 months. In the 9 month picture, you can still see a marked crease in the ears, showing they had only recently come up. Um, well you WOULD be able to see it if the picture were bigger... :grin2:


----------



## RuthArt

glad to have this opportunity to share my sweet girl as she was growing up.

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## CastorTheSableGSD

7weeks to 7months, his ears are wacky!


----------



## Kels1013

Koda Bear from 9 to 14 weeks!


----------



## NMRanger

Here is a picture of Ranger at 13 weeks old. His ears go up, then down, then the right one will go up, then the left one. It's too funny. My previous GS's ears didn't go up fully until he was 7 months old.


----------



## Xenobiarose

Awwww cute puppy!!! My sons name is Arlo  so is my dads. QUOTE=GermanMama;8682058]This is my Arlo he will be 11 weeks tomorrow! His ears have just started to come up at the base. He seems to be taking longer with his ears but I know they will come up eventually ! 

View attachment 446234
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Calipso

I got lucky with Sugar and Gypsy. Their ears started to come up at 9 weeks, and by week 11 they were up. Sugar's ears did go up and down a few times, but by 13 weeks they stayed up. One thing I read somewhere was to give your pup a spoonful of cottage cheese with their food to help with the ears. The idea is that the calcium in the cottage cheese helps build the cartilage needed to make the ears stand. I don't know if this is actually true or not, but I did do it with Sugar and Gypsy since the worst that would happen was nothing.


----------



## bondsrus

She is so cute!


----------



## Bearsbuddy

Here is Bear's satellite dishes at 10 wks.


----------



## RBurnett

Stryker's ears at 13 weeks, but now at 15 weeks, one is up and the other is half again. I am going to add cottage cheese to food suggestions.


----------



## StarryNite

I think we have lift off... Tala is 8 weeks and one day today


----------



## Kitty Nikolai

*Maple at 8 Months*

Our big girl!


----------



## wolfmonte

little puppy to 10 weeks to 11 weeks


----------



## Willow81

Dogmeat's ears up at 10 weeks


----------

